# Tomb Raider Series Reboot



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2010)

It’s a trend you’ve seen in a ton of movies till date, and now a full-fledged reboot of the Tomb Raider series is incoming in the form of an "origins" story. Forget about the Lara Croft you’ve seen and thought about on those lonely nights; this one is “younger and inexperienced” but that doesn’t mean she isn’t smoking hot. 

According to US video game magazine, Game Informer (who by the way are the guys getting the exclusive reveal this month), this reboot is one born out of necessity and not choice. In it Lara Croft finds herself ship-wrecked on a desolate island where she must use every trick in the book to survive. Rumors circulating the net a while back suggested that the game may play out in the vein of an Assassin’s Creed with a huge emphasis on free-roaming, which we’re sure will tie into the platforming segments. Furthermore, there were whispers around the water-cooler that the game would in fact have certain shades of "survival horror" as well.

[YOUTUBE]RN7_8Yholm4[/YOUTUBE]

Some more Info on how the game will be: 
*Story Line: -*

"After a brutal storm destroys the boat she was travelling on, a frightened young woman is left washed ashore on an unknown beach. On her own but not alone she has only one goal, to survive." 

Here begins the first adventure for a young and inexperienced Lara Croft in a story which charts the journey of an ordinary woman who finds out just how far she must go in order to stay alive. 

*Game elements:-*

Lara Croft will be 21 in Tomb Raider
Tomb Raider will be rated M for Mature / 18+
There will be no real life Lara Croft model
Tomb Raider is a reboot of the brand, not only the series
There are brutal deaths in the game this time. One is described as a deranged man stabbing Lara in the chest and another includes a boulder falling on her leg to trap her before another falls and crushes her head.
Weapons to include a shotgun, bow and pistols
The lock on targeting system is gone and it now has a free aim system
There are base camps in the game. Here you can combine items to create something new and access a skill system to upgrade Lara's abilities. You'll also be able to use base camps to fast travel to different locations to minimize backtracking.
You'll need to gather food and water in order to survive
There are humans in the game, including some of the crew members from the shipwreck off the coast of the island.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2010)

@abhidev: R u Tomb-Raider Fan?Did u played any of her latest installments???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 7, 2010)

YAY for the new Lara. Here's her concept art from GI magazine:

*imgur.com/vGJTX.jpg


And guess what's my new wallpaper now  :

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/664/83463313.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @abhidev: R u Tomb-Raider Fan?Did u played any of her latest installments???



I have played few till TR-underworld...wanted to play Anniversary...

The new character looks more realistic as compared to the previous character which was all made up of style...style...style...and hot


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2010)

@Ethan:
Where you got the black one from. Cannot fine it. Its awesome.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 7, 2010)

PM'd you the link asingh and yes she is awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 7, 2010)

wow...bruised, battered & beaten....yet still sooo....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 8, 2010)

Guys check the the post.....i hv updated it


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't like the new look. She looks a lot less tomboyish


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2010)

Faun said:


> I don't like the new look. She looks a lot less tomboyish



....Wicked must say...!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

abhidev said:


> I have played few till TR-underworld...wanted to play Anniversary...



don't switch to anniversary after playing underworld. you won't last long (hard gameplay & annoying at times) & its a bad logic to try a previous game after playing the latest. but when i played underworld, it was so much buggy  taken away the excitement of playing it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

Faun said:


> I don't like the new look. She looks a lot less tomboyish



Dude, she looks real bad ass. I think, they were shooting for this kind of looks. Its like she has just killed 1000bad dudes. Good to see Lara finally out of that glamorous and rich circle.  I must say, the best Lara concept 

All i can expect is the game is going to be Gritty, bad ass and dark


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Dude, she looks real bad ass. I think, they were shooting for this kind of looks. Its like she has just killed 1000bad dudes. Good to see Lara finally out of that glamorous and rich circle.  I must say, the best Lara concept
> 
> All i can expect is the game is going to be Gritty, bad ass and dark



yup it will be with only word missing 'HOT'......nothing else.....
& using a bow & arrow wud much more delight....


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Dude, she looks real bad ass. I think, they were shooting for this kind of looks. Its like she has just killed 1000bad dudes. Good to see Lara finally out of that glamorous and rich circle.  I must say, the best Lara concept
> 
> All i can expect is the game is going to be Gritty, bad ass and dark



Nah, she looks more vulnerable IMO. And that besmirched look with scar above nose looks cheap. It's too trite and hackneyed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

Faun said:


> Nah, she looks more vulnerable IMO. And that besmirched look with scar above nose looks cheap. It's too trite and hackneyed.



It is a bit far fetched to say that it is hackneyed. We have to wait what the story and game play has to offer.


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It is a bit far fetched to say that it is hackneyed. We have to wait what the story and game play has to offer.



Yeah, lets see.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ will it be a sequel to Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light? or is this some kind of totally new project?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ will it be a sequel to Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light? or is this some kind of totally new project?



*"After a brutal storm destroys the boat she was travelling on, a frightened young woman is left washed ashore on an unknown beach. On her own but not alone she has only one goal, to survive."

Here begins the first adventure for a young and inexperienced Lara Croft in a story which charts the journey of an ordinary woman who finds out just how far she must go in order to stay alive. *

Sounds completely new. But there might be few old characters showing up here and there(I guess). This is new Lara(?). Or she might be our good old Lara and might have forgotten the skills she is having because of the accident they have mentioned.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> don't switch to anniversary after playing underworld. you won't last long (hard gameplay & annoying at times) & its a bad logic to try a previous game after playing the latest. but when i played underworld, it was so much buggy  taken away the excitement of playing it.



For me The Tomb Raider character combat movements are stiff....not flexible as AC or POP...hope this new one has some smooth combat moves...


----------



## Ramu_Kaka (Dec 8, 2010)

abhidev said:


> For me The Tomb Raider character combat movements are stiff....not flexible as AC or POP...hope this new one has some smooth combat moves...



Agreed. A bit lousiness is always there in Tomb Raider games. She is agile no doubt about that, animations in the games are great. But issues with Collision detection, Clipping, tends to take away the fun. And I think, we are not alone here.


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2010)

Had to do this....! 
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/4497/desktopwm.png


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2010)

Faun said:


> Nah, she looks more vulnerable IMO. And that besmirched look with scar above nose looks cheap. It's too trite and hackneyed.


It's not THE Lara that we have known all this while. Here's a quote from Darrell Gallagher; Head of Studio, Crystal Dynamics:


> "Forget everything you knew about TOMB RAIDER. This is an origins story that creates Lara Croft and takes her on a character defining journey like no other."



So this game will try to explore the roots of how Lara actually came to be. There is a huge article in Gamer Informer's latest issue about the game. She looks young and more rugged. Besides, this is only a concept art, the final look within the game is yet to be seen.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 9, 2010)

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/9641/captureiag.jpg

i think she will look some what like this.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 9, 2010)

She looks awesome and tough...i hope the devs come up with new combat style as the Splinter cell: conviction guys did...something different instead of just gun fights


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2010)

i'll miss the *grappler* for sure 



abhidev said:


> For me The Tomb Raider character combat movements are stiff....not flexible as AC or POP...hope this new one has some smooth combat moves...



TR isn't about combat but more about adventure & exploration. more like Uncharted -(minus) the combats.



vamsi_krishna said:


> *"After a brutal storm destroys the boat she was travelling on, a frightened young woman is left washed ashore on an unknown beach. On her own but not alone she has only one goal, to survive."
> 
> Here begins the first adventure for a young and inexperienced Lara Croft in a story which charts the journey of an ordinary woman who finds out just how far she must go in order to stay alive. *
> 
> Sounds completely new. But there might be few old characters showing up here and there(I guess). This is new Lara(?). Or she might be our good old Lara and might have forgotten the skills she is having because of the accident they have mentioned.



sounds good. now waiting doe the game. BTW, any announcement about the release date? chances are it won't show up until H2 2011.

anyway whatever be, a different gameplay style is always appreciated. something that doesn't feels like a expansion pack.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

abhidev said:


> For me The Tomb Raider character combat movements are stiff....not flexible as AC or POP...hope this new one has some smooth combat moves...



stiff & not flexible...i dnt think so......they have improved her lot from anniversay part....
she was more acrobatic & flexible in both anniversary & underworld....& the story of latter is pretty good....

to check her flexibilty just hit the crouch button repeatedly....while running...& u will knw how flexible & acrobatic she is.....

gamers loved her adrenaline dodge & head shot kill(true life saver)..& there lots of movements that appreciate her flexibility....like pole jumping,rope-wall run etc etc....

& the prince of persia....acrobatic u r refering is inspired from tomb raider....


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ the best jump of TR underworld must be the chimney jump & the half jumps (while swinging, jump at 180degree).

and Lara + Bike = superb experience.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 9, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> stiff & not flexible...i dnt think so......they have improved her lot from anniversay part....
> she was more acrobatic & flexible in both anniversary & underworld....& the story of latter is pretty good....
> 
> to check her flexibilty just hit the crouch button repeatedly....while running...& u will knw how flexible & acrobatic she is.....
> ...




I do agree...she did had acrobatic skills but weren't as smooth as they are in AC and POP....also i am talking in terms of combat...though she was so acrobatic as u hv mentioned but this was never much used in combat...as if she was helpless without guns.

And now that this one is going to be based on an island..hope she would be better in hand to hand combat as she is in weapon combat...it has to hv some cinematic exp as the COD and Splinter cell games possess.



Sam.Shab said:


> TR isn't about combat but more about adventure & exploration. more like Uncharted -(minus) the combats.



I wished Uncharted -2 was available on pc....well i know TR is not all about combat...its abt exploration and adventure...but sometimes it becomes annoying solving the puzzles...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2010)

asingh said:


> Had to do this....!



guess what, me2 can't resist. a 30min Google session yielded this. uff, quite tough find a good girl nowadays 

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/2874/64495193.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2010)

abhidev said:


> also i am talking in terms of combat...though she was so acrobatic as u hv mentioned but this was never much used in combat...as if she was helpless without guns.



its is very well used.....only thing needed is practice..for doing acrobatic skills while shooting....& dodging....



abhidev said:


> well i know TR is not all about combat...its abt exploration and adventure...but sometimes it becomes annoying solving the puzzles...



yup its all about exploration coz lara is an archeologist.....she loves exploration...

patience is needed for solving puzzles.....if u have dat then no puzzle is difficult....

i my opinion the puzzles r not very tough & only thing will annoy u is to try same level more than once....coz u die..die...many times from fall......which
everybody admits is irritating......but sooner or later is achieved...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> i my opinion the puzzles r not very tough & only thing will annoy u is to try same level more than once....coz u die..die...many times from fall......which
> everybody admits is irritating......but sooner or later is achieved...



TR underworld puzzles aren't risky but very very time consuming. true, need lots of patience. many time you have no idea how to solve the puzzle. you need try every trick on the book to solve them. 

did you placed & finished anniversary & legend? in anniversary i got stuck at that Mother Raptor stage & didn't tried overcome it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> did you placed & finished anniversary & legend? in anniversary i got stuck at that Mother Raptor stage & didn't tried overcome it.



I havent played Legend....
The Mother Raptor is the initial boss fight we can say....
ya..the initial stage is jungle stage so confusing......so lots of exploration is needed.....


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> The Mother Raptor is the initial boss fight we can say....



i know. i read walkthrough & it was mentioned about a lot of boss fight. i did a good decision by dumping that game in favor of HL2 Episode 1 (Episode 2 got corrupted).



KaranTh85 said:


> ya..the initial stage is jungle stage so confusing......so lots of exploration is needed.....



but Underworld is far far better. now waiting for the new TR.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 10, 2010)

There was a time (I was 14-16 back then) and she looked "big" and that was the new "hot" back then but the franchise just went "dull" eventually. They should have just created a new franchise rather than rebooting the old one.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

Lara croft has achieved cult status. No other franchise or rather new franchise character can match her.

So developers rebooted the franchise.

And i am a huge tomb raider fan. My first tr game was "tr3 adventures of lara croft" back in PS ONE days (1998). Since then, i have played everysingle tr game, from tr1 infinished business to underworld and lara croft guardian of light.

Surely looking forward to the new and rebooted tombraider.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> its is very well used.....only thing needed is practice..for doing acrobatic skills while shooting....& dodging....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not saying they are difficult....m saying they are time consuming and sometimes irritating as she keeps on falling...also sometimes the camera view is not proper....i hope in the new series she doesn't keep on falling from the edges....but hang over the edges


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2010)

abhidev said:


> I am not saying they are difficult....m saying they are time consuming and sometimes irritating as she keeps on falling...also sometimes the camera view is not proper....i hope in the new series she doesn't keep on falling from the edges....but hang over the edges



well TPS has this nasty issue of camera angle.....
the irritating part i've already mentioned....
well in anniversary & Underworld part...she never falls from edges if u do it purposely...coz of auto grab(thanx...) of edges....
only fall is possible while down rope-wall run.....or shorter jump etc....

Btw i loved the Thor Hammer in underworld.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 14, 2010)

Faun said:


> I don't like the new look. She looks a lot less tomboyish



second that.... i liked the suave , sexy lara


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> second that.... i liked the suave , sexy lara



then bolo..tara rara....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 14, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> then bolo..tara rara....



ahh karan mere bhai ,tu toh pura kha gaya


----------



## abhidev (May 10, 2011)

another artwork(IGN)

*ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/article/116/1166436/LaraCroftHobbyCover_1304702589.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2011)

Wow New Lara looks sexxxxxxxy. She is hot. I'll play the new game just to see her regardless of anything.


----------



## abhidev (May 11, 2011)

I bet she is....


----------



## Psychosocial (May 11, 2011)

Yeah the new model is definitely pretty sexy... much better than older Lara.

Anyways, I hope the transition to 'gritty, dark and menacing' is worth it in the end. I don't mind re-boots, re-makes, whatevers as long as the core element of the game-play and a good central plot is there. 

Btw, IGN put up an article yesterday dissing re-boots and the new Lara was the... umm... focal point of it so you guys should check it out.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

psychosocial said:
			
		

> Anyways, I hope the transition to 'gritty, dark and menacing' is worth it in the end. I don't mind re-boots, re-makes, whatevers as long as the core element of the game-play and a good central plot is there.
> 
> Btw, IGN put up an article yesterday dissing re-boots and the new Lara was the... umm... focal point of it so you guys should check it out.


Bro you could have given the link here and it would have been easier to read that article directly by checking that link.

Anyways here is the link to article
*Getting the Reboot*


----------



## Psychosocial (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Bro you could have given the link here and it would have been easier to read that article directly by checking that link.
> 
> Anyways here is the link to article
> *Getting the Reboot*



Sorry for not providing the link... it was stupid of me.


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2011)

i'll miss the guns.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> i'll miss the guns.


So they won't be any guns then with what we will fight bad guys???


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2011)

so far i have no seen lara using any guns & if no guns, i won't play it (sole reason i have not touched AC & POP). but if Square Enix want a reboot, rather than refresh, it'll have more hand to hand & bow-arrow combat than guns. well, all depends on the end product.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Bow and Arrow huh. Looks like I got just one more reason to play this game.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2011)

some om IGN

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/114/1143535/tomb-raider-20110111031227251_640w.jpg

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/114/1143535/tomb-raider-20110111031259739_640w.jpg

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/114/1143535/tomb-raider-20110111031302349_640w.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow these looks good. And what the hell is she doing in the third screenshot stuck or something. And 1 more thing I don't see any guns at all seems like we are going to use bows and sticks for enemies.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 1, 2011)

The Last Tomb Raider game was like a graphic novel , is this going to be like Legend or ANniversary ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2011)

@abhidev, first 2 pics were posted long ago.



gameranand said:


> And what the hell is she doing in the third screenshot stuck or something.



enjoying the world upside down  i feel this pics is to show what enemy we can expect. Pirates?



gameranand said:


> And 1 more thing I don't see any guns at all seems like we are going to use bows and sticks for enemies.



no guns. no game. no TR. more developers are giving more emphasis on makeshift weapons i guess. you can't find a gun factory on a deserted island.



mitraark said:


> The Last Tomb Raider game was like a graphic novel , is this going to be like Legend or ANniversary ?



i like indirect boss fights.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2011)

updated the thread........added a teaser trailer...lara has become more beautiful than ever..just love her new look man!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]RN7_8Yholm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes I do agree on that she looks damn good now. Better than ever. She look so cute. Now I am really waiting for the game. Looks like game play will also get overhauled.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

holy sh*t look @ the graphics in trailer soooo real 
new lara,new story 


is the official trailer released?

when will the game release?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> holy sh*t look @ the graphics in trailer soooo real
> new lara,new story


Yeah and she is very cute + hot which is rarity isn't she?? 


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> is the official trailer released?


Yes its official. 


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> when will the game release?


Fall of 2012.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

long long way to go.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

Story lines seems reasonable, Graphics are great. Now lets just see how the game turns out to be.
P.S.: Really awesome new avatar, young, rough and all bruised up. Looks great!


----------



## hellknight (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn.. I need to start playing Tomb Raider series.. Uncharted series started my thirst for adventure games.. Just ordered Tomb Raider : Legend from Flipkart.. 

Now, patiently waiting for this game..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2011)

^^I've heard Legend is the longest game in the whole series...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^I've heard Legend is the longest game in the whole series...


Legends is the shortest. I remember completing it in roughly 5 hours on my PS2. Anniversary has the longest campaign, provided you don't use any walkthroughs.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

anniversary is one hell of a game. levels are really really hard. specially after you get inside the pyramid. even the grapple ring have timers.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 4, 2011)

it will release in 2012....damn....thats a very long time of wait......


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> ^^I've heard Legend is the longest game in the whole series...


Nah its not that long. Also the game is poorly optimized as compared to other Tomb Raider games but still I liked the story of the game.


			
				abhidev said:
			
		

> it will release in 2012....damn....thats a very long time of wait......


Yeah and that too fall of 2012 means Q3 or Q4 of 2012. More than 1 year to wait.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 7, 2011)

For those who missed Microsoft's E3 presentation, here's what you missed on Tomb Raider:

[youtube]Nyesj1ivQJc[/youtube]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

Sam said:


> anniversary is one hell of a game. levels are really really hard. specially after you get inside the pyramid. even the grapple ring have timers.



 i found it too...even underworld was very easy as compared to it....
mainly the last levels r tough(needs patience & timing & practice)....when 
events r time based


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2011)

the gameplay just looks awesome and immersive........loved it!!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow gameplay is awesome. Complete change from the previous games. This really is a reboot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

gameplay video is out???


----------



## gameranand (Jun 8, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> gameplay video is out???


Didn't saw the video posted by Ethan ???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

^^Oops  sorry didnt noticed...will check it


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey fellas good News for us Tomb Raider fans. This game won two awards in E3. Best Action game and Best Trailer.
Source


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2011)

Gameplay looks quite engrossing, well done !


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah gameplay actually looks like a survival game. I mean she is not some kind of hero or anything she is just trying her best to survive this island and get the hell out of there...Also the shaking of screen and all that looks pretty awesome to me.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2011)

in all TR games you end up in a situation where 1 wrong step = death. & all are kind of survival games. survive to discover new secrets & get out of tricky areas. maybe this one will strip Lara of her guns (replacing with bow-arrow as i told before) & even the trusty grapple (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO).


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ Yes but the gameplay is in complete contradiction to previous tr games. You manipulate several objects in the environment as a real person would do.

Lara croft is potrayed here as a real girl who can do out of the ordinary to get her out of any perilous situation but without that *"teflon"* coating she had in the past titles.

She isn't potrayed here as the great adventurer but a normal female with deep instincts and courage. Expect something radically different here and the developers already showed us a brief glimpse on how the gameplay would be like nn e3 2011.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> in all TR games you end up in a situation where 1 wrong step = death. & all are kind of survival games. survive to discover new secrets & get out of tricky areas. maybe this one will strip Lara of her guns (replacing with bow-arrow as i told before) & even the trusty grapple


I agree with vickybat on this one. This game is entirely different in previous games there would be something that would destroy the world or Lara had to go to places to find her past and anything. In those games she was well aware that she had to face these things and was well prepared but in this one a girl is stuck on a mysterious island by an accident and she is just trying to survive and escape from this island. She has just one objective "to survive" nothing more.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2011)

^^I guess super duper acro moves of old lara is present bcoz thats the X-Factor abt Lara


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ Nope. I guess the developers have scraped them off too.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I hope that acrobatic moves are still there in the game. In trailer the moves were kinda different from previous games but I liked them now everytime she jumps she cries.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2011)

^^ The moves are kind of realistic now. She climbs and jumps with difficulty compared to the previous titles. Much more like a real girl now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

^^true but no match for original Lara


----------



## abhidev (Jun 13, 2011)

the gameplay was awesome.....i loved the camera movements...realistic gameplay...also i think there will be acrobatic moves but not as they were in previous games...but i think the character will evolve with skills as the game progresses...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Well personality of previous Lara is completely different from this one. Previous Lara was trained in those acrobatic moves whereas this Lara is a normal girl who have no knowledge about this. Previous Lara had a passion about finding relics and all that and she was always ready to risk her life for that but this Lara has just to survive so its obvious that action and acrobatics would change according to personality. I think of this in a positive ways although I'll surely miss those kick ass kicks of Lara and those awesome jumps. But I guess its time to move on from previous Lara and enjoy the new one.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 13, 2011)

i feel the new lara would be much more better.......


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> i feel the new lara would be much more better.......


Like which improvements ?? IMO she is real nice as a surviver.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2011)

she seems more realistic...........


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

^^ and environment too...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2011)

i am drooled. i definitely should have watched the trailer before making the comments.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

new trailer and its amazing with griping story line...

[YOUTUBE]J6TcAgJ9BBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dingdong (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol most idiotic gameplay demo ever for this series.It seems they have ruined the title.WTF is it alms for pc gamers.Lara looks like complete idiot and so much unnecesary action.

Lol it is a dumbed down version of uncharted series.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

here is the new E3 exclusive gameplay and its awesome!!!!

[YOUTUBE]NFhLS7DmLlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2012)

^^ Wow the gameplay is amazing and beats uncharted in some sequences. This will be a super hit without a doubt.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Wow the gameplay is amazing and beats uncharted in some sequences. This will be a super hit without a doubt.



 ...loved the bow n arrow combat and also how the environment objects can be use...looks awesome...n the new lara is definitely very B....E....A...U..tiful


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

Atlast some uncharted like game is coming for pc .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 5, 2012)

Why does she have to scream a lot?


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2012)

trying too hard.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Why does she have to scream a lot?



In the opening sequence, she falls from above upside down and lands on a spike which she had to remove. Considering no internal injuries, that wound remains throughout as seen in the gameplay videos.

So the devs make her feel pain constantly and thus she screams when trying something out of the ordinary. This is pure survival and it surpasses uncharted in this aspect mainly imo.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> trying too hard.



Sounds more like moaning 



vickybat said:


> In the opening sequence, she falls from above upside down and lands on a spike which she had to remove. Considering no internal injuries, that wound remains throughout as seen in the gameplay videos.
> 
> So the devs make her feel pain constantly and thus she screams when trying something out of the ordinary. This is pure survival and it surpasses uncharted in this aspect mainly imo.



Dude, Im guessing he said that in a funny way. You didn't need to get into those many details lol.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Why does she have to scream a lot?



yeah same question !  
BTW i love her scream voice . Plus she really look cute and sexy .


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

iittopper said:


> yeah same question !
> Plus she really look cute and sexy .



and Orgasmic


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 5, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Why does she have to scream a lot?



I wish we get a scream button to make her scream whenever we want.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

Morpheus said:


> I wish we get a scream button to make her scream whenever we want.



MODS my friend. I'm sure someone will release something like that lol.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2012)

man!!! the video is freaking awesome, i want a xbox


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

iittopper said:


> yeah same question !
> BTW i love her scream voice . Plus she really look cute and sexy .


Classic Lara was mytype of lady.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2012)

vickybat said:


> In the opening sequence, she falls from above upside down and lands on a spike which she had to remove. Considering no internal injuries, that wound remains throughout as seen in the gameplay videos.
> 
> So the devs make her feel pain constantly and thus she screams when trying something out of the ordinary. This is pure survival and it surpasses uncharted in this aspect mainly imo.



lol.. why don't they make her not to scream. In that way, she will look more bad ass. Imagine falling her from a ledge on to a rock.. and not even uttering a word. Feels more bad ass, rite? 

Jokes apart, I was just kidding. 




A loyal fan already did his work 

[youtube]pNENqVxK448[/youtube]


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> and Orgasmic



man how are you gonna play the game if thats the case ...you'll have to have a supply of spare pants ...just kidding

will this game also be as large as Max Payne 3....hope the game is long enough


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2012)

abhidev said:


> man how are you gonna play the game if thats the case ...you'll have to have a supply of spare pants ...just kidding



Hahaha..good one


----------



## iittopper (Jun 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Hahaha..good one



I am falling for her


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2012)

iittopper said:


> I am falling for her



You need some spare pants too?


----------



## dingdong (Jun 6, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Why does she have to scream a lot?


dont you understand.Stupidity.They ran out of original ideas or got scared of the success of uc series and tried to copy many thing from it.
she screms because she can feel it which invisible drake is doing to her.
Miro and soft


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> You need some spare pants too?



hahahaa....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2012)

dingdong said:


> dont you understand.Stupidity.They ran out of original ideas or got scared of the success of uc series and tried to copy many thing from it.
> she screms because she can feel it which invisible drake is doing to her.
> Miro and soft



That's so nice of you. Now go play uncharted


----------



## iittopper (Jun 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> You need some spare pants too?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

dingdong said:


> Lol most idiotic gameplay demo ever for this series.It seems they have ruined the title.WTF is it alms for pc gamers.Lara looks like complete idiot and so much unnecesary action.
> 
> Lol it is a dumbed down version of uncharted series.



whatever dude...i loved it....its awesome  maybe coz I haven't played Uncharted...but its awesome 



cyborg47 said:


> That's so nice of you. Now go play uncharted



 ...


----------



## dingdong (Jun 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> That's so nice of you. Now go play uncharted


Finished them a year back.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2012)

dingdong said:


> dont you understand.Stupidity.They ran out of original ideas or got scared of the success of uc series and tried to copy many thing from it.
> she screms because she can feel it which invisible drake is doing to her.
> Miro and soft



I have played uncharted ( drake's fortune and among thieves)  and i don't think tombraider is a dumbed down version. Uncharted is kind of an action oriented title with much less insight into survival. This new tombraider is much into survival than being a complete action oriented title.

I find this setting better than uncharted. The protagonist being a naive woman in her early years add in more punch to the overall experience.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2012)

vickybat said:


> I have played uncharted ( drake's fortune and among thieves)  and i don't think tombraider is a dumbed down version. Uncharted is kind of an action oriented title with much less insight into survival. This new tombraider is much into survival than being a complete action oriented title.
> 
> I find this setting better than uncharted. The protagonist being a naive woman in her early years add in more punch to the overall experience.



Fanboys...won't accept that 



dingdong said:


> dont you understand.Stupidity.They ran out of original ideas or got scared of the success of uc series and tried to copy many thing from it.
> she screms because she can feel it which invisible drake is doing to her.
> Miro and soft



This is for you 

Lara is dead, long live Lara: Tomb Raider at E3 | VG247

Tell me its not better than uncharted


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Fellas Fellas Fellas, here is the explanation why she screams a lot from Rhianna Pratchett
*Rewriting Tomb Raider*


----------



## gameranand (Nov 26, 2012)

Some more details about this game
*Crystal Dynamics reveals more Tomb Raider details*


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2012)

Some interesting info:

*TOMB RAIDER WILL BE 12-15 HOURS LONG , LARA WILL HAVE REGEN HEALTH AND CAN'T SWIM*

So its good bye to the iconic medi-kits that we loved in tomb raider's glorious years ( my teenage childhood ).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 26, 2012)

^Pigshyt, that! Meh, Lara's all _toned_ down, know what I mean? 

And... now this. Can't swim? HARHARHAR!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

Well TBH the health regeneration system don't matter much to me as health packs were plenty in all Tomb Raider games and it was just another button to press to regenerate health and now its not. Not much of a big deal to me. Swimming part yes, they should have included that in the game and it would be hard to get used to Lara who can't swim, still I would wait for the reviews, maybe there won't be much scenarios in this game where swimming is necessary.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2012)

I care about gameplay mechanics,acrobatic moves,platforming,some new cool moves and yeah a gripping story


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I care about gameplay mechanics



And swimming is a part of it


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 27, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## ratzee199 (Nov 27, 2012)

March 2013....
I hope world will not end in Dec'12...
LOL


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> And swimming is a part of it



Yeah you are right about that but maybe the implementation are done nicely and maybe she'll face only small lakes which won't drown her at all.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 28, 2012)

Actually this is a complete reboot and totally focuses differently into her character from previous games. Lara here is very young and highly amateur. So in other words, she hasn't learned to swim yet ( at least under huge water bodies that is). Eventually, in the sequels, she will get tougher and tougher knowing more skills and so on. This came from the developers themselves.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Actually this a complete reboot and completely focuses differently into her character from previous games. Lara here is very young and highly amateur. So in other words, she hasn't learned to swim yet ( at least under huge water bodies that is). Eventually, in the sequels, she will get tougher and tougher knowing more skills and so on. This came from the developers themselves.



Exactly. The writer have already said this and after some time in this game the screams of Lara would become lesser as she becomes more adapt to the violent environment.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2013)

a look at the multiplayer mode(yes u read it right...multiplayer ) in Tomb Raider


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2013)

The gameplay looks amazing and insanely realistic for a TPS action adventure game.

[YOUTUBE]4k2NGryuKvs[/YOUTUBE]

This video is a testament to that. 

Also watch the following gameplay with dev comments. Being an old die hard fan of tombraider, i'm excited like hell.

[YOUTUBE]j9i_U9y4BWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

I am also exited to play as young Lara who is not much experienced. Its a well needed reboot.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2013)

the combat gameplay is fast paced and awesome....also the snow and rain effects are cool...the environment too feels live


----------



## vickybat (Jan 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I am also exited to play as young Lara who is not much experienced. Its a well needed reboot.



Forget experience. Anand just check the first video i posted. Man i'm spellbound by the quality of gameplay. Honestly i've never experienced a game character move so realistically ingame displaying life like emotions. The graphics also surpass uncharted imo. You won't be able to distinguish between gameplay and in game video sequences.
Meticulously done by the developers.

This has already raised the bars to great levels for others to follow.



abhidev said:


> the combat gameplay is fast paced and awesome....also the snow and rain effects are cool...the environment too feels live



Yeah it has completely left me speechless. Never expected tombraider to be this good. Since i'm with this franchise (playing) for the past 12 years(from old ps1 days) or so, seeing lara evolve to these levels is really
something for me and i guess everybody. Its releasing on march btw.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah I saw that. Video is indeed very nice, waiting for this one to play.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The gameplay looks amazing and insanely realistic for a TPS action adventure game.
> [YOUTUBE]4k2NGryuKvs[/YOUTUBE]



Cut scene after 8 seconds of gameplay. #moderngamedesignfail 
This might sound harsh, but to be honest, this video makes the game look like a cheap clone of Uncharted.



vickybat said:


> The graphics also surpass uncharted imo



Can't believe you just said that, may be you should look back how beautiful uncharted is.
*www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-what-if-uncharted-3-ran-at-60-fps

I appreciate CD's efforts on TR, but the game is not even close to the level of uncharted.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Cut scene after 8 seconds of gameplay. #moderngamedesignfail


 why is it a fail because of a cutscene ?



cyborg47 said:


> This might sound harsh, but to be honest, this video makes the game look like a cheap clone of Uncharted.
> I appreciate CD's efforts on TR, but the game is not even close to the level of uncharted.



I too agree that Uncharted is in a different league altogether...the gameplay feels dynamic enough...but why do u think its a cheap clone of Uncharted?

sure the gameplay is similar....and I think its a good thing that someone is following the 'Uncharted' path to bring that kind of experience to the pc


----------



## vickybat (Jan 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Cut scene after 8 seconds of gameplay. #moderngamedesignfail
> This might sound harsh, but to be honest, this video makes the game look like a cheap clone of Uncharted.



No mate i don't think so. The cutscene and ingame render are completely synchronized in TR. Everything feels so freaking dynamic and i'm saying this after watching almost 60 mins of tech demo.
Okay Nathan drake's character design was great with excellent body movement but i feel lara is more better. The jumps, climbing and other physical movements are top notch in TR. 

Here's what naughtydog's creative director had to say about tombraider:

Cheat Code Central: Video Game News.

Even they are impressed. I had played two levels of uncharted among thieves in 1080p(back in 2010) and i say this one matches its gameplay and in terms 
of character emotions display, lara surpasses nathan drake. The character feels more alive to be honest. Crystal dynamics has heavily modified their own engine and its showing.

Talk about graphics, drakes deception seems to have an edge but TR is rendered beautifully and i never excepted them to deliver something like this.
To me, it looks a tad better than among thieves. The vistas, backdrops and scaling all match or even surpass uncharted.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't care much about comparisons unless they are all PC based but one thing that is sure that This is gonna be one hell of a game. I just hope its well optimized and bug free on day one.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2013)

checkout the upgrade system...looks gr8 as they have concentrated more on survival


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

Survival is what this game is all about. In previous games we were not surviving, we were getting missions and completing them but now game makes more sense to me actually. I like the bad ass Lara also but this Lara looks very cute.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2013)

yea...I like this Lara more...she is so beautiful


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2013)

Preordered the game from flipkart. Available for 999 bucks. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/q5qD7.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Jan 11, 2013)

waiting for flipkart to give a poster just like they give with AC3 . I would love to stick lara poster in my wall ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome gameplay can't wait now


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 26, 2013)

If you guys preorder now, you'll get exclusive bonus bundle pack. I did and I can't wait. 

*i.imgur.com/FoRVieC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Nq0dRYl.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2013)

Now, this isn't an open-world game right? I might buy this...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

No its not a open world game, though from what developers says, this is not a very linear game also but I would take that with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 7, 2013)

[youtube]u-glIhFqXMg[/youtube]


----------



## Samarth 619 (Feb 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Fellas Fellas Fellas, here is the explanation why she screams a lot from Rhianna Pratchett
> *Rewriting Tomb Raider*


I personally agree with the statements given by Rhianna.

All these years, playing Tomb Raider 2, 3, 4, 5 (Chronicles), Angel of Darkness, Legend, etc. I never found out how Lara can be that insensitive to human life. She's knocking around and killing people even in cutscenes, sometimes too mercilessly I would say. She would let people fall off cliffs, throw them in lava, shoot them, etc, etc. From the story point of view, It would be nice to know how it progressed.

As far as gameplay is concerned, I don't care much and I've got to purchase it anyways. I was a big fan of TR during the teenage days and still am.



But as far as the gaming industry is concerned, its obvious that developers love cashing in on existing big names, till the end and beyond.
Look at Prince of Persia, it should've ended with "The Two Thrones", but no, they went ahead and created "The Forgotten Sands" and placed the story in the middle of TTT and The Warrior Within I think...
Same with Tomb Raider, they're giving us the same time machine experience. Why? Because TR is a big trademark now!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2013)

^^ Forgotten sands was like the worst PoP ever. It was not canonical but was loosely based on the movie in a different timeline. 
That wasn't the warrior within or two thrones prince.

This TR is also a complete reboot just like DmC.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

Well it depends on the game you know. POP TFS was forced game in the series. This game on the other hand is much needed game of the hour because TR series was beginning to fall so a much needed reboot was necessary, and its going to be very good game.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 11, 2013)

[youtube]__dcmnyWqDw[/youtube]


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 11, 2013)

wow impressive gameplay.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 11, 2013)

Brilliant gameplay. 

This is surely an uncharted killer. The combat is extremely realistic.
Man this is miles ahead than what TR underworld brought not that long ago.

To see such significant changes in a franchise is stunning. This will sell no doubt.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome. When its releasing again ?? March 2013 right ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> [youtube]__dcmnyWqDw[/youtube]



5:00..jurrasic park rip off!!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2013)

that's intense


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

The first point is hilarious!!

6 Glitches That Accidentally Invented Modern Gaming | Cracked.com


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The first point is hilarious!!
> 
> 6 Glitches That Accidentally Invented Modern Gaming | Cracked.com



 LOL Yeah.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Awesome. When its releasing again ?? March 2013 right ??



March 5th, yeah. Pre-ordered it yet?


----------



## iittopper (Feb 12, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> March 5th, yeah. Pre-ordered it yet?



I am waiting for lara poster as a preorder bonus ! as soon as flipkart pu that offer ! will order it ASAP ! i would love to have a huge poster of one of the most beautiful girl of video games !  . Game4u is giving poster but only with console version of the game !


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> March 5th, yeah. Pre-ordered it yet?


Not yet.



iittopper said:


> I am waiting for lara poster as a preorder bonus ! as soon as flipkart pu that offer ! will order it ASAP ! i would love to have a huge poster of one of the most beautiful girl of video games !  . Game4u is giving poster but only with console version of the game !



Same here.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 12, 2013)

[youtube]_co9nyPMvA4[/youtube]


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 12, 2013)

OMS another 21 days more to play this awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh yeah. I'll skip C3 for this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh yeah. I'll skip C3 for this.



You'll eventually play it anyway


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You'll eventually play it anyway



Yeah I will but later.


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh yeah. I'll skip C3 for this.



i already cancelled crysis 3 and pre-ordered tomb raider


----------



## ratzee199 (Feb 13, 2013)

Pre-ordered TR, C3 & Bioshock Infinity today...I have spoken with FK CS team; according to them, there will be no poster with this pack...but with pre-order before 1st March: customer will get 2 DLC's : Explorer Bundle & Combat Strike Pack; excited to experience LARA 1ce again...I hstarted my PC gaming back in 1999 with TR4: Revelation and UT:GOTY. 
Lara was a huge part in my gaming history...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

I started playing TR series after Legends. I haven't played any games before that but all after that. He was always so furious and all. it would be nice to see an innocent Lara this time.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ Play tr2 and tr3 if you have the guts. I dare you. 
Those two were like an integral part in instilling the confidence and ability to game in me with deep thinking.
Try playing without cheats and you'll know what i'm talking about....esp tr3.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Play tr2 and tr3 if you have the guts. I dare you.
> Those two were like an integral part in instilling the confidence and ability to game in me with deep thinking.
> Try playing without cheats and you'll know what i'm talking about....esp tr3.



I'll try that I can assure you. As you already know I have already a really long list of games to play on Cyclone which I wasn't able to play on my previous rig so this game is going in my TPL. 

OT - Everytime I play on Cyclone, it reminds me about TDF, OCFreaks and members who really came out of the way to help me buy this RIG.


----------



## Jripper (Feb 13, 2013)

Played only the demo of legends  Sadly I guess it is considered to be the best LC game. 
Did play and complete anniversary and underworld though. 
Looking forward to this one. But lara... Y U NO SWIM!! -_-


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 13, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Looking forward to this one. But lara... Y U NO SWIM!! -_-



Because the developer doesn't want you to, and they also want you to believe that Lara, before she became the Lara we know, was a loser who didn't even know how to swim, and..we accept that $hit 

On the serious note, I think its the same reason for Codies removing the cockpit view to focus on better elements of the game, save *money* and time.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Because the developer doesn't want you to, and they also want you to believe that Lara, before she became the Lara we know, was a loser who didn't even know how to swim, and..we accept that $hit
> 
> On the serious note, I think its the same reason for Codies removing the cockpit view to focus on better elements of the game, save *money* and time.



I hope that these scarifies are worth the other element they are implementing.


----------



## ratzee199 (Feb 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Play tr2 and tr3 if you have the guts. I dare you.
> Those two were like an integral part in instilling the confidence and ability to game in me with deep thinking.
> Try playing without cheats and you'll know what i'm talking about....esp tr3.



yeah...I do remember them...I was completely stuck @ the Venice level...with the Speedboat...it was so hard to control and that also within the timeline...& TR3...the first level set in India...with nice TABLA and SAROD playing in the background...



gameranand said:


> I'll try that I can assure you. As you already know I have already a really long list of games to play on Cyclone which I wasn't able to play on my previous rig so this game is going in my TPL.
> 
> OT - Everytime I play on Cyclone, it reminds me about TDF, OCFreaks and members who really came out of the way to help me buy this RIG.



try the TR6 : Angel of Darkness too....seriously flawed one...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> try the TR6 : Angel of Darkness too....seriously flawed one...



Yeah I think I have played this game but not much. I think 1 or 2 levels only.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> yeah...I do remember them...I was completely stuck @ the Venice level...with the Speedboat...it was so hard to control and that also within the timeline...& TR3...the first level set in India...with nice TABLA and SAROD playing in the background...



That sound still gives me goosebumps. I really owe my big brother big time for giving me that wonderful game on PS1. Yeah i played tr3 in ps1. 

[YOUTUBE]sNrgHptWQY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iittopper (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally ordered the game from gamersinc . Will be getting tshirt and dlc with the game


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 22, 2013)

[youtube]P9u4Roxo9jw[/youtube]


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2013)

Hardware requirements revealed...
Crystal Dynamics reveals hardware requirements for Tomb Raider


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Hardware requirements revealed...
> Crystal Dynamics reveals hardware requirements for Tomb Raider


The level of fail is beyond epic:

A. Comparing HD4870 to a GTX480.
B. Saying HD4870 is a DX11 card.

Lets hope its a typo, I think it should be 5870, but otherwise


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> The level of fail is beyond epic:
> 
> A. Comparing HD4870 to a GTX480.
> B. Saying HD4870 is a DX11 card.
> ...



Well if its a  for you then you should see MP3 requirements. (official)


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well if its a :facepalm for you then you should see MP3 requirements. (official)


No no, MP3 was overall high, but this one is special, 4870 is same as 480 and what more, 4870 is a DX11 card, I bet even AMD doesn't know it  

Relax dude, just some joking, it should be HD5870 and GTX480 and its still nonsense


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> No no, MP3 was overall high, but this one is special, 4870 is same as 480 and what more, 4870 is a DX11 card, I bet even AMD doesn't know it
> 
> Relax dude, just some joking, it should be HD5870 and GTX480 and its still nonsense



Actually I wasn't being serious either but forgot to put similes in the post.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I have played few till TR-underworld...wanted to play Anniversary...
> 
> The new character looks more realistic as compared to the previous character which was all made up of style...style...style...and hot



Anniversary sucks.. If you haven't played legends play it thats the best.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Anniversary sucks.. If you haven't played legends play it thats the best.


Anniversary had gorilla fight


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

I liked Anniversary also.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I liked Anniversary also.


The first game to implement adrenaline take down 

And it has  T Rex fight, nothing beats a T Rex fight


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> The first game to implement adrenaline take down
> 
> And it has  T Rex fight, nothing beats a T Rex fight



Yup thats right. It was a deserving Anniversary Edition.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tomb Raider gets first review | N4G


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Tomb Raider gets first review | N4G



With full game or just preview or Beta build ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 24, 2013)

^C'mon...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^C'mon...



Well I posted without looking at the link. Now I now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 24, 2013)

BRACE YOURSELVES...the nude mods are coming 


*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/182/856/IcK0T.jpg?1317939560


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Anniversary sucks.. If you haven't played legends play it thats the best.



u kidding ryt...Anniversary is best in the series (excluding the reboot vesion) after that underworld (ultimate graphics)
from Legend the graphics began to improve.



tkin said:


> The first game to implement adrenaline take down
> 
> And it has  T Rex fight, nothing beats a T Rex fight



agreed..T-Rex was damn awesome fight...and there were other animal fights also panther,tiger,gorilla,small dinosaurs
the most challenging part of the Tomb-Raider was finding the secrets & relics...had to see in every nook & corner
I hope the new one will as challenging as previous titles


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u kidding ryt...Anniversary is best in the series (excluding the reboot vesion) after that underworld (ultimate graphics)
> from Legend the graphics began to improve.
> 
> 
> ...


New gaming mantra, make everything easy 

Eg: Assassin's Creed series


----------



## iittopper (Feb 25, 2013)

get ready for another awesome game 

Tomb Raider Reviews :
Games Master (Print) – 90/100
IGN – 9.1
GTTV – 8.5
Destructoid – 8.5
Eurogamer – 8/10
Shacknews – No Score
OPM – 8/10
Kotaku – ‘Yes’
OXM – 8/10
CVG – 9/10

Tomb Raider reviews begin: get all the scores here | VG247


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2013)

tkin said:


> New gaming mantra, make everything easy
> 
> Eg: Assassin's Creed series



Yeah make the game more accessible.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 27, 2013)

AMD TressFX Hair: A NEW FRONTIER OF REALISM IN PC GAMING (TOMB RAIDER)

TRESSFX HAIR: A NEW FRONTIER OF REALISM IN PC GAMING | Game Blog


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> AMD TressFX Hair: A NEW FRONTIER OF REALISM IN PC GAMING (TOMB RAIDER)
> 
> TRESSFX HAIR: A NEW FRONTIER OF REALISM IN PC GAMING | Game Blog



I don't know if they changed the hair flow in air not but as per trailers that didn't looked that much impressive to me. Talking strictly about hair and hair only.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> AMD TressFX Hair: A NEW FRONTIER OF REALISM IN PC GAMING (TOMB RAIDER)
> 
> TRESSFX HAIR: A NEW FRONTIER OF REALISM IN PC GAMING | Game Blog



Dayum, she looks cuter than ever.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 27, 2013)

This game is going to piss off a lot of female gamers.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I don't know if they changed the hair flow in air not but as per trailers that didn't looked that much impressive to me. Talking strictly about hair and hair only.



IMO In the trailer this tech was not used . It is  a technology developed by AMD for PC gaming (like PHYSX).


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> IMO In the trailer this tech was not used . It is  a technology developed by AMD for PC gaming (like PHYSX).



Yeah. But one for SQE developers confirmed that its a DX11 tech first, so it could work on nvidia cards too


----------



## iittopper (Feb 27, 2013)

What AMD has said is that 7000 series cards are WELL EQUIPPED to handle it thanks to their GCN architecture. This DOESN'T mean other DX 11 cards wont support that.
As per Square Enix dev, the TressFX can be done by any DX 11 card, be it nvidi or AMD. However, as per AMD, certain 7000 (not all apparently) series card will do it better.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2013)

iittopper said:


> What AMD has said is that 7000 series cards are WELL EQUIPPED to handle it thanks to their GCN architecture. This DOESN'T mean other DX 11 cards wont support that.
> As per Square Enix dev, the TressFX can be done by any DX 11 card, be it nvidi or AMD. However, as per AMD, certain 7000 (not all apparently) *series card will do it better.*



That's PR pigcrap. Since AMD are staying with HD7xxx series this whole year, to boost sales they need to say that. HD7970 does it no better than GTX 680. As you said, it's a DX11 feature unlike PhysX, which isn't.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope AMD is right though.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

pigcrap..


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 27, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> That's PR pigcrap. Since AMD are staying with HD7xxx series this whole year, to boost sales they need to say that. HD7970 does it no better than GTX 680. As you said, it's a DX11 feature unlike PhysX, which isn't.



Doesn't make Physx any better. The only thing Physx is used for is marketing, nothing more.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 27, 2013)

[youtube]yml1UGgXoEc[/youtube]


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

I was wondering if to pre-order or wait till it hits the local store


----------



## iittopper (Feb 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I was wondering if to pre-order or wait till it hits the local store



man this game have got very good reviews , and it will be more optamized for pc , plus enjoy the new tressfx . This game is worth rs 999 . order it from gamersinc , they are giving dlc and tshirt with it .

*oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2013/02/WhatMakesTombRaider1.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 27, 2013)

iittopper said:


> man this game have got very good reviews , and it will be more optamized for pc , plus enjoy the new tressfx . This game is worth rs 999 . order it from gamersinc , they are giving dlc and tshirt with it .



Meanwhile, VideoGamer website hasn't got the review copies from square enix because they decided not to sign the NDAs. I started to lose hope about these reviews


----------



## iittopper (Feb 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Meanwhile, VideoGamer website hasn't got the review copies from square enix because they decided not to sign the NDAs. I started to lose hope about these reviews


I have faith in Nixxes Software BV as their pc port history is good !


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I was wondering if to pre-order or wait till it hits the local store



Reviews are out and everyone says its awesome so Pre-order it. You'll get some extra content also.


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

So, should I play this on my laptop(7670m) or wait for my rig like I'm waiting to play Crysis 3?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> So, should I play this on my laptop(7670m) or wait for my rig like I'm waiting to play Crysis 3?



Wait.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Doesn't make Physx any better. The only thing Physx is used for is marketing, nothing more.



Trudat. I only said it's not a DX11 feature, I didn't meant it to be better. [Though some effects are just awesome]



iittopper said:


> man this game have got very good reviews , and it will be more optamized for pc , plus enjoy the new tressfx . This game is worth rs 999 . order it from gamersinc , they are giving dlc and tshirt with it .
> 
> *oyster.ignimgs.com/wordpress/stg.ign.com/2013/02/WhatMakesTombRaider1.jpg



I'mma buy it fosho! 

Darn, this has awesome things, besides Lara herself.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 28, 2013)

If anyone have gamee4u account , you should have got 30% coupon code ! you can download the game from game4u @ 700 which make the deal sweet


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> If anyone have gamee4u account , you should have got 30% coupon code ! you can download the game from game4u @ 700 which make the deal sweet



But the discounts are only for the downloadable games, they don't offer them for retail ones, do they?


----------



## iittopper (Feb 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> But the discounts are only for the downloadable games, they don't offer them for retail ones, do they?


nopes ! only digital games .

Pc vs console
*img805.imageshack.us/img805/2070/tr9conceptartv1trcine03.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

Which one is PC BTW ?? and please mention the source also.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> *Which one is PC BTW* ?? and please mention the source also.



that is the thing i dont know ! took the image from another forum . some are saying 1st pic are of pc while others are saying it to be second one


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

Well First one is more detailed but hairs are not shown properly or I would have known for sure. Also the shadows are darker in First and brighter in second. I think that first one is for PC as in tech demo also Lara looks a lot dirtier. Well lets just wait and watch.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 28, 2013)

[youtube]SLRXCQdBdlo[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh...oh....ho.....Just 5 days to go.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 28, 2013)

i cant wait for this game !!
@gameranand - if you look at 2nd pic , lara hair is more detailed ( maybe tressfx ?)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> i cant wait for this game !!
> @gameranand - if you look at 2nd pic , lara hair is more detailed ( maybe tressfx ?)



Well lets see after 5 days whats it gonna be. I gotta say I like the second LARA, she is cleaner and I like that.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well lets see after 5 days whats it gonna be. I gotta say I like the second LARA, she is cleaner and I like that.



you will have a crush on her after playing this game


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> you will have a crush on her after playing this game



I have one right now. After playing this game I might go tell her how I feel.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I have one right now. After playing this game I might go tell her how I feel.



Same here.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Such a good game and out of a GPU, my F'n luck


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Such a good game and out of a GPU, my F'n luck



Welcome to the party where I was enjoying for nearly a year.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Welcome to the party where I was enjoying for nearly a year.


4 months to go


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> 4 months to go



Oh my tkin......by 4 months so many AAA games would have been released. How will you survive ??


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh my tkin......by 4 months so many AAA games would have been released. How will you survive ??


%$^#@&*#%   

Aggravated gaming after I get the GPU 

BTW I will have beam then


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh my tkin......by 4 months so many AAA games would have been released. How will you survive ??



Err... he's gonna 



Spoiler



man up


 and survive.  (Link's kinda mature and badarse, and also one of my favourite movies)


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... he's gonna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the end he squashes Washington, like a fly


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2013)

*tkin*, you got a killer rig but no discrete GPU?? WTF?? How'd it happen?


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *tkin*, you got a killer rig but no discrete GPU?? WTF?? How'd it happen?


I have no money now, can't afford a GPU, was thinking about getting a 6670


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> I have no money now, can't afford a GPU, was thinking about getting a 6670



Patience, lad. You gon' get yourself a HD8950 soon, I see it.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2013)

still cant decide to buy it from store or pre order it.. 

SALARY!!! Y U NO CREDIT SOON!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> still cant decide to buy it from store or pre order it..
> 
> SALARY!!! Y U NO CREDIT SOON!!!



If you gonna pay, better pay beforehand and get access to some goodies early rather than paying later the same amount and not getting what you deserve.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

whats the top secret DX11 effect


----------



## iittopper (Mar 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> whats the top secret DX11 effect



Tress FX


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Tress FX



hehe.. was looking at the PS4 vs nvidia 2007 (?) comparison.. wonder why tech demo from nvidia and Cyrengine 2 demo(IIRC) featured a bald guy


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

They don't want to show that they are terrible at hair rendering.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

got the game 
*i48.tinypic.com/9029uf.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

Just picked up a copy from Landmark


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Just picked up a copy from Landmark



great ! i have sent you request in steam , accept it .


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ i'm at office


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ i'm at office



kk np ! i am not interested in mp but will try it atleast once , let me know when you will play !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ the usual.. post 10 PM .


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

Wtf after installing the game , its is downloading additional 2gb  . kanjuus people , they should have given 2 dvd instead of one !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

lol .. looks like we are downloading from everywhere .. long live ISP of India .


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 5, 2013)

WTF 2gb download.seems i have to buy airtel smartbytes for this month.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ already? 

I forgot to pay my internet bills  will do it tonight as well as check my balance bandwidth .. :S


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 5, 2013)

nope it will take two days to reach.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

for me 6gb - 6 days . I will continue to play bad company 2 , till end game is released !


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ already?
> 
> I forgot to pay my internet bills  will do it tonight as well as check my balance bandwidth .. :S



Told you dont be so happy


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> still cant decide to buy it from store or pre order it..
> 
> SALARY!!! Y U NO CREDIT SOON!!!



 On 1st march you are saying this? When does your salary credit?

Everyone is buying this game.. Damn.. just few days back I bought GW2, this month no purchase  .


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2013)

[youtube]SJXSLxWpwZM[/youtube]


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this game available at any of the retail outlets of kolkata yet?From what others have posted here,it seems its already up for sale in other regions of India like Bangalore.


@iittopper:
How much did it cost you mate?Have u started playing it already?



iittopper said:


> Wtf after installing the game , its is downloading additional 2gb  . kanjuus people , they should have given 2 dvd instead of one !


Is it optional to download this additional 2gb update or is it mandatory?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

I was actually quite surprised to see it in store on release day, I went there thinking it wont be available  . this was not the case when I Far Cry 3 came out.. (only PC version was not available)


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Is this game available at any of the retail outlets of kolkata yet?From what others have posted here,it seems its already up for sale in other regions of India like Bangalore.
> 
> 
> @iittopper:
> ...



All my fun is spoilt , thanks to the extra 2 gb file that steam is downloading . Since the game was around 10 gb these a*sholes just put the game  (7.7 gb) in one disk and rest for downloading . They could have given 2 disc but they are kanjoos people !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

40 minutes for the addition 2 gig update.. the game should be up by 10.30 PM  , on the other hand im also hooked to "Person of Interest" TV series.. I wish I had a spare Monitor


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 5, 2013)

received code for explorer bundle dlc & combat strike pack.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ wow nice , add me on steam - randomlocks


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ Please Share :trollface:


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ start playing?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

have to start now.. taking care of a few things.. 

Anyone else started the game? or am I the first one ?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2013)

You will be first one, I will be second I guess! Lol.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2013)

Playing .. GFX is good, still getting used to the controls(er ) . running at 1080p @ high, cant run at ultra or ultimate(TressFX) , high is also quite pleasing to watch. 

I'm feeling this somewhat similar to FC3 as I had finished it last week  

PS: sooo.. im still the first person in TDF to play this


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 6, 2013)

RCuber said:


> PS: sooo.. im still the first person in TDF to play this



 oh no


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2013)

25% complete in about 4 hrs on normal difficulty 

EDIT: forgot to mention about the game.

XP points are needed for skills, just like FC3
you need to scavenge parts spread across the game to unlock attachments etc. 
sometime the GFX looks great and sometime little dull, but overall im happy to get 60-70 FPS on high at 1080p, some places I was wondering if cut scenes were playing or I was actually in control, may be those scenes/situations were deliberately optimized.
Puzzles are not that hard (atleast till now) 

haven't checked MP maps, there are couple of games modes which we are used to (TDM) . private matches can also be played.. 
very linear. 

Story not much of a spoiler but still posted it in spoiler tag , 


Spoiler



same thing, couple of guys crash into a island, protagonist has to survive by killing bad people and solving some puzzles , you get unlocks as you progress.



config 
i5 2400
MSI 6850 Cylone
8Gig ram 

My card is not taking Ultra settings. even on 720p with AA disabled, getting about 20fps on that. need to check if any shadow settings can be tweaked. but HIGH works absolutely fine and smooth. 

need to play more to give a rating. but you can definitely pick it up.

EDIT: Xbox 360 Controller is very well integrated in the game. 

PS: Lara is hot


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input bud. Also is there a day 1 patch of 2GB or something ??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Thanks for the input bud. Also is there a day 1 patch of 2GB or something ??



No patch ! only if you buy disk version , you have to download additional file from steam as they were not able to accomodate all data in one disk . 

PS - I am second to play it 

Edit  - damn tressfx is eating 20 fps . Have to play it off , but lara hair looks so cool when this feature is on


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2013)

^u guys also got the DLC Content??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 6, 2013)

yep , it was preorder bonus !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 6, 2013)

iittopper said:


> No patch ! only if you buy disk version , you have to download additional file from steam as they were not able to accomodate all data in one disk .
> 
> PS - I am second to play it
> 
> Edit  - damn tressfx is eating 20 fps . Have to play it off , but lara hair looks so cool when this feature is on



System Config ?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> System Config ?



560ti ,4 gb ram , intel i3 2120


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 6, 2013)

^^ avg FPS , res



RCuber said:


> 40 minutes for the addition 2 gig update.. the game should be up by 10.30 PM  , on the other hand im also hooked to "Person of Interest" TV series.. I wish I had a spare Monitor



Do you have 8 mbps Internet


----------



## iittopper (Mar 6, 2013)

40-65 fps at 1080p with everything ultra except tressfx , antialising set to fxaa and post processing is off !


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 6, 2013)

looks like tressfx is worse than physx


----------



## iittopper (Mar 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> looks like tressfx is worse than physx



nah its awesome . Believe me if you can afford to put it on , you will never want to disable it . Its just that nvidia users are facing fps problem when tressfx is on . Hopefully driver update will solve it .

edit - for nvidia user
"We are aware of major performance and stability issues with GeForce GPUs running Tomb Raider with maximum settings.
Unfortunately, NVIDIA didn’t receive final code until this past weekend which substantially decreased stability, image quality and performance over a build we were previously provided. We are working closely with Crystal Dynamics to address and resolve all game issues as quickly as possible.
In the meantime, we would like to apologize to GeForce users that are not able to have a great experience playing Tomb Raider, as they have come to expect with all of their favorite PC games. "


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ofcourse its awesome, I was talking about the performance.

edit - Then again, no matter how awesome it is, its still a fail like physx.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 6, 2013)

some ss

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8513/8532785211_3191931cd9_b.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8238/8532746761_6d110599ed_b.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/vxrfm.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8521/8533887038_5397b2dff6_b.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice detail on the tree


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 6, 2013)

Screenshots look fantastic , and everyone was talking about graphics of Crysis 3 ....


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2013)

Great , still nothing in front of Elizabeth of Bioshock xD


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 6, 2013)

Tree is awesome  not Lara


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Do you have 8 mbps Internet


4mbps


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 6, 2013)

^^ yeah , that seems right. Which ISP , how much do you pay per month. (any FUP)


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ yeah , that seems right. Which ISP , how much do you pay per month. (any FUP)



Airtel 1400 , 4 Mbps till 80 Gig. thinking of shifting to 1500 8Mbps till 80 gig..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn that looks awesome. And hair details are Awe...Fuking....Some.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

This game looks awesome , and the pc version shine as always

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8106/8535290291_a2de418842_h.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

How are you guys finding the game? I thought the story was coming to an end only to realize I had just completed 50%  

on other hand after many years I am able to play a game without cheats  I am using cover a lot and all this thanks to BF3 multiplayer I am a better player now  

the story has kept me on hook so much that I didn't even bother to check Multiplayer in the game.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> How are you guys finding the game? I thought the story was coming to an end only to realize I had just completed 50%
> 
> on other hand after many years I am able to play a game without cheats  I am using cover a lot and all this thanks to BF3 multiplayer I am a better player now
> 
> the story has kept me on hook so much that I didn't even bother to check Multiplayer in the game.



BF3 multiplayer teaches you a lot..  how long did u play so far??

I wanted to know the gameplay hrs for the campaign mode before insvesting on this.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> BF3 multiplayer teaches you a lot..  how long did u play so far??
> 
> I wanted to know the gameplay hrs for the campaign mode before insvesting on this.



15-20 hour is the gameplay hour . The game is worth it .



RCuber said:


> How are you guys finding the game? I thought the story was coming to an end only to realize I had just completed 50%
> 
> on other hand after many years I am able to play a game without cheats  I am using cover a lot and all this thanks to BF3 multiplayer I am a better player now
> 
> the story has kept me on hook so much that I didn't even bother to check Multiplayer in the game.



I have given 5 hour to the game only to complete 10% . Have spent 1 hour for mp which was okay . this is sure going to be game of the year 2013


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ what difficulty are you on ? .. i'm on normal


----------



## ratzee199 (Mar 7, 2013)

Got my copy yesterday...but still not able to play...it...as now I am in the office...arggghhh....may be tonight...I will start it...


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 15-20 hour is the gameplay hour . The game is worth it .
> 
> 
> 
> I have given 5 hour to the game only to complete 10% . Have spent 1 hour for mp which was okay . this is sure going to be game of the year 2013



Naa bioshock infinite will


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ what difficulty are you on ? .. i'm on normal


yep me too normal , I play all games at normal setting !



theserpent said:


> Naa bioshock infinite will



Well i also have i hope for this game !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

iittopper said:


> yep me too normal , I play all games at normal setting !
> !



5 hrs and 10% completed  ... useless phellow.. learn something from me  , unless you are looking at some onscreen assets


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> 5 hrs and 10% completed  ... useless phellow.. learn something from me  , unless you are looking at some onscreen assets



I am also playing mp and collecting everything !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I am also playing mp and collecting everything !



you didn't get what "onscreen *Assets*" meant did you


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> you didn't get what "onscreen *Assets*" meant did you



Ofcourse i got it ! 

She is the most beautiful girl in video game history


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> you didn't get what "onscreen *Assets*" meant did you




i know what do u mean.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ got your copy?

gotta try private matches.. but I don't think I have time till next week 

@iittopper: how are the MP maps and game modes? enjoyable ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 7, 2013)

iittopper said:


> She is the most beautiful girl in video game history



she is the cexiest girl

its on transit. maybe 2morrow or day after


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ got your copy?
> 
> gotta try private matches.. but I don't think I have time till next week
> 
> @iittopper: how are the MP maps and game modes? enjoyable ?



multiplayer really sucks , its not worth the time !! dont bother playing it 

Sorry guys for too many ss , but i cant resist not to post it !

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8251/8536400692_cf27abece2_h.jpg


----------



## mitraark (Mar 7, 2013)

Finished the game in about 9 hours, played from afternoon till midnight, really easy compared to other Tomb Raider games, i especially didn't like more combat scenes and less puzzle type maps. I was certain i had to use a walkthrough atleast once or twice somewhere in the game but even the most complicated puzzle hardly needed any effort. Decent game and i liked playing it, but just didn;t feel accomplishing enough as it was when i had to grinfd for hours in a single place in TR Anniversary.

In some of the above post it is mentioned you're at 10% after 5 hours of gameplay, i really don't know what you're talking about, i started playing at 11 AM on 5/03, and finished at 11 PM, went for luch and dinner in between, completed the game, at 63% ( there are an absurd number of artifacts/ journals/ GPS Tracker and loads f other things, i think some players can end the game within 50% completion.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice brief Mitraark.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Finished the game in about 9 hours, played from afternoon till midnight, really easy compared to other Tomb Raider games, i especially didn't like more combat scenes and less puzzle type maps. I was certain i had to use a walkthrough atleast once or twice somewhere in the game but even the most complicated puzzle hardly needed any effort. Decent game and i liked playing it, but just didn;t feel accomplishing enough as it was when i had to grinfd for hours in a single place in TR Anniversary.
> 
> In some of the above post it is mentioned you're at 10% after 5 hours of gameplay, i really don't know what you're talking about, i started playing at 11 AM on 5/03, and finished at 11 PM, went for luch and dinner in between, completed the game, at 63% ( there are an absurd number of artifacts/ journals/ GPS Tracker and loads f other things, i think some players can end the game within 50% completion.



I am also playing multiplayer and steam calculate the whole time , thats why 10% for 5 hour  And BTW you rushed the game didnt you?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2013)

9hrs of gameplay is very low


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 9hrs of gameplay is very low



Well if you will rush the game , otherwise  people are completing it on average 15 hour !


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

9 hrs must be without the exploration and searching part because everyone says that we can easily play it for over 20 hrs.


----------



## arpit6199 (Mar 7, 2013)

5.6 hrs here and still at 7% completion. i like to scan every place before i move on  this game will gonna take more than 20hrs for me


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

arpit6199 said:


> 5.6 hrs here and still at 7% completion. i like to scan every place before i move on  this game will gonna take more than 20hrs for me



5.6 hour for only 7% . Tell me you are not doing what i am thinking


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2013)

Man, my copy will arrive tomorrow. 

Then I'll have to down 2GB??!!!  ****kkkkkkkkkkkkk!!

But I know its worth the wait. The boobs keep me sane and patient. 


One question: How is good this gonna run on my GPU at 1024x768?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2013)

@mitraark: did u tracked 9hrs using analog clock? there is no ingame timer?




iittopper said:


> Well if you will rush the game , otherwise  people are completing it on average 15 hour !



lets see when I start it


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ details are shown on steam client after exiting the game.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 7, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The boobs keep me sane and patient.



lol.rcuber knows size of her ____


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> lol.rcuber knows size of her ____



I think he is married


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 7, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I think he is married



only he should comment


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The boobs keep me sane and patient.



so ur rating will be based on that...or curiosity to play only for it.
get out of virtual world 
can't imagine how u'll play Arcade VS fighting games


----------



## arpit6199 (Mar 7, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 5.6 hour for only 7% . Tell me you are not doing what i am thinking


hahaha but sadly no im trying to find all the documents, relics, gps cache and complete all the challenges before i progress to next area and it takes time i just went into tomb of lost adventurer before meeting the whitman this game is so awesome i didnt really thought i would love playing this game so much so dont want to end it real soon i have currently stopped playing skyrim ( my fav. game plays everyday madly ) and spending every skyrim hours into tomb raider


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

arpit6199 said:


> hahaha but sadly no im trying to find all the documents, relics, gps cache and complete all the challenges before i progress to next area and it takes time i just went into tomb of lost adventurer before meeting the whitman this game is so awesome i didnt really thought i would love playing this game so much so dont want to end it real soon i have currently stopped playing skyrim ( my fav. game plays everyday madly ) and spending every skyrim hours into tomb raider



yep same with me . I am also playing it slowly enjoying each and every moment adn alsp waiting for nvidia to fix fps drop !


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> But I know its worth the wait. The boobs keep me sane and patient.





IndianRambo said:


> lol.rcuber knows size of her ____





iittopper said:


> I think he is married


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rcuber not married only indianrambo is


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ im going to kill u. did anyone ask?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> ^^ im going to kill u. did anyone ask?



And now we know.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

Was just joking. Sry didn't meant to hurt your feelings Rambo.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 7, 2013)

cool buddy, no worries.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

Please don't kill me hard in Bf3 next time. Btw don't play TRSR when ur family sleeping near or they maybe think other things with those sound effects.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Please don't kill me hard in Bf3 next time. Btw don't play TRSR when ur family sleeping near or they maybe think other things with those sound effects.



I use headphones.....No worries.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 7, 2013)

i'll wear my headset

can u elaborate those sound effects


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

WTF 

Please leave the uncle alone


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

These sound effects.

Exclusive Tomb Raider Trailer: Crossroads - E3 2012 - YouTube


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 7, 2013)

guys leave him alone.

ps: he is busy with lara now.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rcuber n his virtual worlds. Maybe he found his lady love finally.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 8, 2013)

rcuber its time to change message

bored to death :bored into loved to live :loved

its been 3days, only few playing.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 8, 2013)

Apparently there are two variants of this game-the normal no-frills version and the survival edition-does anyone know the differences between the two?Does the latter include any extra levels or some other bonus content that are not available in the standard edition?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 8, 2013)

Main Story Completed on Normal Difficulty, total 68% Completed. 11 hrs Played as per Steam, I had a few deaths here and there, so its possible for a expert gamer to complete faster if you don't do deviate from the main mission. 

I Cannot say how much rating I can give, it has kept me on edge of my chair from past 3 days.. also less sleep, last few hours is good as it built up some tension in me  , I would say we have a winner here and I am completely satisfied with the game. I just cant wait for the next release.  .. this happens to be my completed TR game, other I didn't play more than a few levels. 

one negative point for TR is that there are not many puzzles


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

Will start playing after 15 when my mid-sem are over.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 8, 2013)

I did play the game without giving much effort to finding artifacts, journals, but i didn't rush the game to reach the finish asap. I had watched all cutscenes, i collected quite a few hidden objects, took things from all dead enemies, animals, used stealth rather than go on a shooting spree.

As I said, there is no ingame timer, i started playing at 11 in the morning, finished at 22:47 ( shown in Saavefile ) minus 3 hours i was away for Lunch ,Dinner and a class. 9 hours +/- 30 minutes.


I don't want to sound lewd, but at one point, i changed my wardrobe to "Hunter" and started playing, it was like a life jacket, didn't look good at all, then i felt like missing the default one, and i couldn't find a campfire for a long time, regretted having changed the wardrobe  Had to play through the whole "burning building" part with that lame attire.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 8, 2013)

1 million sales in 48 hours..damn!!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> WTF
> 
> Please leave the uncle alone



Okay uncle



gameranand said:


> Will start playing after 15 when my mid-sem are over.



Me after 28th please warn me now only if there are *** scenes



cyborg47 said:


> 1 million sales in 48 days..damn!!



AFAIK the game released 5 days ago


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

go watch porn kids... i mean seriously if anyone is a fan of cg.. take a look at tifa from FF


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> AFAIK the game released 5 days ago



Duh...I didn't say the second day is today 

1mil sales within two day of its release*


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2013)

^ you said 48 days


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

i guess he meant, 48 hours *


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 8, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> ^^ im going to kill u. did anyone ask?



marriage isnt such a shame.. chill baby.. I am married too


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> marriage isnt such a shame.. chill baby.. I am married too



well now we know...


----------



## arpit6199 (Mar 8, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> does anyone know the differences between the two?Does the latter include any extra levels or some other bonus content that are not available in the standard edition?


  yup Survival edition includes 
- A digital 32-page mini art book compiled by Tomb Raider Art Director Brian Horton ( If u are into reading stuff )
- Soundtracks 
- A digital double-sided map of Tomb Raider’s mysterious island
- Digital comic - Tomb Raider: The Beginning
- "Guerilla Skin" in-game outfit
- Three in-game weapons from "Hitman: Absolution" for use in "Tomb Raider": The Silverballer, Agency SPS 12, and HX AP-15
too sad flipkart didnt had survivor edition


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oops..my bad, its 48 hours


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> marriage isnt such a shame.. chill baby.. I am married too



i didnt say i feel shame, actually i waited for rcuber to comment, whether he is married or not, but kapilove urges and answered. thats y i said, im going to kill u.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2013)

iittopper said:


> some ss
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8513/8532785211_3191931cd9_b.jpg
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8106/8535290291_a2de418842_h.jpg
> ...



Holy mothercluckin' shyz! Never knew blood and dirt would look so hawt on a female. Wonder how she'll look with all that cleaned... hmm...

*ezrahub.com/board/img/1348966565621.png

Now I have high expectations of females in real life.... dayum.

*i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/003/619/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2013)

She is here!!!! Finally!!  

*i.imgur.com/kQbrd8t.jpg


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 8, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> i didnt say i feel shame, actually i waited for rcuber to comment, whether he is married or not, but kapilove urges and answered. thats y i said, im going to kill u.


I know buddy.. i was just pulling your legs


----------



## iittopper (Mar 8, 2013)

@nvidia geek - Sorry but she is never cleaned , dirt always accomany her
@gaurav - congrats bro ! , your steam id?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

Is she ever cleaned up in the game apart from the first video ??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Is she ever cleaned up in the game apart from the first video ??



I would say no , she is either more dirty or less dirty ( by dirty - I mean no surf excel  )


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 8, 2013)

now lara is on my screen. got my copy today.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> now lara is on my screen. got my copy today.



i hope your hands are on the keyboard and mouse.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy mothercluckin' shyz! Never knew blood and dirt would look so hawt on a female. Wonder how she'll look with all that cleaned... hmm...
> 
> *ezrahub.com/board/img/1348966565621.png
> 
> ...



wait you never played holi with gurlz before eh???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i hope your hands are on the keyboard and mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> wait you never played holi with gurlz before eh???



Not with Lara-like, no. I rarely played holi or anything since after finding Crysis. 

Holidays = BF3, The Office.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Not with Lara-like, no. I rarely played holi or anything since after finding Crysis.
> 
> Holidays = BF3, The Office.



man girls drenched in mud, and all high with bhang... i look forward to holi


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> man girls drenched in mud, and all high with bhang... i look forward to holi



Damn where do you live.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep Lara hardly remains clean in most of the game, she suffers some really dangerous injuries shown in the cutscenes, and goes through pools of blood, human decay matter in many stages. Near the end, her clothes seems to have worn down giving all that she had to bear continuously. I tried jumping in the water but it doesn't clean her.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Yep Lara hardly remains clean in most of the game, she suffers some really dangerous injuries shown in the cutscenes, and goes through pools of blood, human decay matter in many stages. Near the end, her clothes seems to have worn down giving all that she had to bear continuously. I tried jumping in the water but it doesn't clean her.



ill sue amd, thats crap graphics... its against humanity... why cant she have a bath? human rights ! NOOO



gameranand said:


> Damn where do you live.



near girls


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 8, 2013)

arpit6199 said:


> yup Survival edition includes
> - A digital 32-page mini art book compiled by Tomb Raider Art Director Brian Horton ( If u are into reading stuff )
> - Soundtracks
> - A digital double-sided map of Tomb Raider’s mysterious island
> ...



Thanks a lot for this info.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ill sue amd, thats crap graphics... its against humanity... why cant she have a bath? human rights ! NOOO


Agreed after a bath she should be cleaner, really sad.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 8, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/TGltWr2l.jpg

this is how she looks clean


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2013)

iittopper said:


> @gaurav - congrats bro ! , your steam id?



Thnx man. 

SteamID: Steam Community :: ID :: Tensor


----------



## mitraark (Mar 8, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> *i.imgur.com/TGltWr2l.jpg
> 
> this is how she looks clean




Is this the scene inside her room in the ship , where she looks at the mirror?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Is this the scene inside her room in the ship , where she looks at the mirror?



Yes thats right.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 8, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8106/8535290291_a2de418842_h.jpg

Doesn't she look like Deepika Padukone in this screen ??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

abhidev said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8106/8535290291_a2de418842_h.jpg
> 
> Doesn't she look like Deepika Padukone in this screen ??



Nah....Lara is much better and hotter.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Nah....Lara is much better and hotter.



Err... equal.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... equal.



get some reading glasses bro


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 8, 2013)

some screenies

*i.imgur.com/fO8h3B9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JnsXEkt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/F7mL7Xa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CYFP7rj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AoEcXex.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bCNkUEA.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 8, 2013)

screenshots from a cg cutscene/trailer...genius


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 8, 2013)

first three are from cut scenes and last three are in game. im playing ultra with tressfx on @1600*900.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 8, 2013)

Do I need to download TressFX or just have to enable it on the options?
I have a 6770 btw. Thx


----------



## RCuber (Mar 8, 2013)

^^ its available in the options.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

Just activate it in options and you are good to go. Be warned that it would give you a nice hit in performance part.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 8, 2013)

^^u should enable it in option.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks guys ^


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 9, 2013)

few more shots
*i.imgur.com/yKNjyjG.jpg
& dont be tempt
*i.imgur.com/yKNVq9F.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ DX11 + Tess FX ?? What resolution ?? And is any setting turned down a bit or it is at extreme high settings ??


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 9, 2013)

^^no turn down, everything at ultimate with tressfx@1600*900.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh...OK thanks for the info. Screenshots looks wonderful.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 9, 2013)

here is a comparision with fxaa & smaa(injected using radeon pro).

fxaa+tressfx on @ ultimate
*i.imgur.com/YDmP64i.jpg

smaa with dynamic v sync+tressfx on @ ultimate
*i.imgur.com/srMOQBy.jpg

ps: smaa with dynamic v sync gives smooth gameplay.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 9, 2013)

kk guys there is some problem with the game . When you turn the game in window mode the graphics become more better then at fullscreen . The difference is visible .




> Full Graphics only in windowed mode! (w/Temp Fix at bottom) :
> 
> Guy's make sure you are in game when you try this and change to
> windowed mode by pressing Alt+Enter. Leaving the Aspect Ratio on Auto
> ...




More Info
*steamcommunity.com/app/203160/discussions/0/846947231090179422/


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2013)

I liked the SMAA with tressfx.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm playing with everything turned on except Tessellation and TressFX (although I've seen how it looks).

Facebook page album: *Tomb Raider* (Gonna keep updating this so keep an eye out  ) 

P.S. She has got amaaaaazing breasts. I wish my wife has that kind of assets.  

*sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188819_466730596731964_238183884_n.jpg

*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/65400_466704830067874_1343934591_n.jpg

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/601323_466704986734525_1898688114_n.jpg

*sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/486499_466704936734530_801560631_n.jpg

*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/531671_466704903401200_1174491115_n.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 9, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> P.S. She has got amaaaaazing breasts. I wish my wife has that kind of assets.



dude wtf!?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> dude wtf!?



yeah really wtf?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> dude wtf!?



I third that. 

Let her see Nathan Drake... hulolol.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> dude wtf!?





iittopper said:


> yeah really wtf?



Don't act all mature.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ They are concerned about the kids in this forum


----------



## mitraark (Mar 10, 2013)

Finally someone says it out loud. 

Lara looked awesome when she had to slide through very narrow fissures between the rocks . 

To be honest i might be more tharki than i realise. I hardly play any games, the only ones i completed in the last few years are Saints Row 3 , Dead SPace 2 and this one, Dead Space 2 was great, but I played Saints Row 3 only because i had played with a female character and had carefully build the character tweaking all body features and wardrobe ( nothing perverted here, i just wanted to make the character look good , although Saints Row 3 had lots of outrageous options -_-')


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Finally someone says it out loud.
> 
> Lara looked awesome when she had to slide through very narrow fissures between the rocks .



Thank you. Appreciate it. 



himadri_sm said:


> Ahhh...Good Old Tomb Raider....Breaking marriages since 1996



I'm not married BTW if that's what you're thinking. 
I said _I wish my wife (whoever or wherever she may be) has that kind of ****_. Future tense. So....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2013)

^Bad use of language, IMO. You shoulda used my "future wyphe" instead of just "wyphe". Well, ye, we all do hope for that. But that's shyz, hear me, *shyz!*

Something awesomely good = something awfully bad. Not like Lara.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Bad use of language, IMO.



Don't make me start a flame war and get myself banned. Thank you.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Don't make me start a flame war and get myself banned. Thank you.



*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3qi05XNdY1ruoy68o1_500.gif


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 10, 2013)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6754991_460s_v1.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmm, all that talk about tressfx, I still don't find the graphics to be that good and while lara's 'Assets' are nice, I liked her face better in older titles.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6754991_460s_v1.jpg



*i.imgur.com/Id4o9S9.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2013)

Why can't I play MP? A "Steam connection lost" message comes up after 2 seconds and boots me to the main menu. Then I check and find that I'm not disconnected at all. WTF?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 10, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Why can't I play MP? A "Steam connection lost" message comes up after 2 seconds and boots me to the main menu. Then I check and find that I'm not disconnected at all. WTF?



yep , many people are having this issue after the new patch , have you donr port forwarding for steam and multiplayer match making ? *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8571-GLVN-8711


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> while lara's 'Assets' are nice, I liked her face better in older titles.



Exact opposite. I love new Lara's cuteness. Old Lara was kinda like a wh.... err... witch.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is the game worth buying?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Exact opposite. I love new Lara's cuteness. Old Lara was kinda like a wh.... err... witch.


----------



## arpit6199 (Mar 10, 2013)

after yesterdays patch i cant exit the game. i mean i can exit but the process still remains in the task manager and i cant re-launch the game or exit steam also trying to close it from task manager results in some error 0 operation denied... im currently redownloading the whole game again on steam.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 10, 2013)

what patch?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> what patch?



there was a patch installed automatically via steam yesterday ( 90mb)


----------



## arpit6199 (Mar 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> what patch?


CD released a patch yesterday that fixed some bugs in game like fullscreen bugs, beach bug and improved some tressfx rendering and other stuff


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Exact opposite. I love new Lara's cuteness. Old Lara was kinda like a wh.... err... witch.



Old lara was Angelina Jolie...


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Old lara was Angelina Jolie...



$hittiest lara croft ever!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 10, 2013)

old lara was better if they kept that only it would be better


----------



## sunnyhj (Mar 10, 2013)

Completed 20%. Game is awesome..Multiplayer is full of glitches and hackers..pple popping here n there..played 4 team death matches online and gfx in MP are old school not top notch like in Singleplayer mode..

Playing at high setting with AA, Tessellation and transfx hair off..getting 35-45 Fps at 1080P..gameplay is smooth.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 10, 2013)

Have already given 12 hours for this game and only 35% is completed ! I think i will easily give it 30+ hour which is a awesome ! Mp is also not that bad but still its easily forgettable!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2013)

Well I like the new Lara.....Old Lara was just OK for me....new one is pure cuteness and pure hotness in one package.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2013)

Why the game is crashing to desktop? Uff!
@anand: Are you playing or judging by screenshots?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Why the game is crashing to desktop? Uff!
> @anand: Are you playing or judging by screenshots?



Played for Half an hour only.....Mid Sem exams so paused it. Will resume after 15.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 11, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Why the game is crashing to desktop? Uff!
> @anand: Are you playing or judging by screenshots?



Installed the new update?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> $hittiest lara croft ever!!


old Lara has the best attitude,personality & intelligence
new lara looks ammature & new in the field


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> old Lara has the best attitude,personality & intelligence



Ofcourse the old lara was good. I was talking of the movie version, it sucked.



> new lara looks ammature & new in the field



Isn't every fictional character's origin amateur and new?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> new lara looks ammature & new in the field



this is suppose to be reboot exploring the origins of lara..  .. please read the thread title sometime


----------



## iittopper (Mar 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> old Lara has the best attitude,personality & intelligence
> *new lara looks ammature & new in the field*



Remember this is reboot of the game ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 11, 2013)

got my copy.. started off.. graphics is amazing... I think I am gonna cherish the experience this time


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 11, 2013)

*oi54.tinypic.com/15g5na0.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 11, 2013)

^^ seems legit


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2013)

I know its a Reboot but I dnt hate this Lara..just a viewpoint


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> old Lara has the best attitude,personality & intelligence
> new lara looks ammature & new in the field



Because she is and this is what developers wanted us to feel.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 12, 2013)

This has to be the best adventure game out there after Uncharted 2: Among Thieves.. Graphics could've been better, but I love the fact that it has a long single player campaign.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 12, 2013)

hellknight said:


> This has to be the best adventure game out there after Uncharted 2: Among Thieves.. Graphics could've been better, but I love the fact that it has a long single player campaign.


Uncharted :/ PS3 exclusive


----------



## Jripper (Mar 12, 2013)

COmpleted the game. This is a long,rewarding game  Absolutely loved the experience. Hope the side characters were a bit more developed though,and wish there were some more puzzles. The puzzles were not really challenging.
In any case,absolutely fun and enjoyable game. 9/10 from me for the sheer enjoyable experience. Oh and the lack of an HUD just adds to the feel of the game. Kind of like an interactive movie. Nice work crystal dynamics 
The ending note from the developers was great as well 

Achieved overall game completion percentage:- 83%  


Best game played this year...atleast untill now.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2013)

Finished the game at 73% overall completion. 

Rating: 10/10.

Best game evarrrrr!!!! 

I'm officially in love with Lara Croft.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 12, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Finished the game at 73% overall completion.
> 
> Rating: 10/10.
> 
> ...



How does it end? don't spoil anything, just want to know the tone of the ending.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 12, 2013)

I am half way through the game. And it is nothing less than fantastic.

For all the gamers who don't own a PS3, this game is a must play for you. This is one of the very few games that plays and feels like Uncharted.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> How does it end? don't spoil anything, just want to know the tone of the ending.



why haven't you tried the game yet?? exams?

PS - After playing this game, i really wanna try out uncharted series now ! Have to wait till april to get a ps3 !


----------



## Jripper (Mar 13, 2013)

The game ends perfectly  <- as spoilerless as it gets


----------



## mitraark (Mar 13, 2013)

To be honest i thought the game was almost over during the 'fire' stages, was at 35% completion only, but then the story took a new turn and much more was revealed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 13, 2013)

mitraark said:


> To be honest i thought the game was almost over during the 'fire' stages, was at 35% completion only, but then the story took a new turn and much more was revealed.



I am in the same level. How long to the completion from here?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 13, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I am in the same level. How long to the completion from here?



Pretty long.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally... Nathan Drake has a competitor. 

built on the same winning principles as Uncharted, PC finally gets an awesome game which actually lives upto its pre-release hype, IMO.

absolutely stunning game, with great graphics and gameplay. encountered NO BUGS till now.. well, maybe its not as visually impressive as Crysis3, but its certainly surpasses Crysis series in everything else. While the FPS is capped at 30 in most of the places, its great to see a game that the devs have worked for, and is not merely a port from consoles. 

Loved the game. most interesting is the development of Lara's character from innocent to battle hardened.

btw, i think the game has "borrowed" heavily from Uncharted, and i wouldnt be surprised if some of the des from Naughty Dog worked on the project. there are striking similarities with the UC gameplay mechanics as well as environment design, although the open world gameplay is like a breath of fresh air. 

for me, its 9.5/10.  
the other devs need to learn from these devs 



Zangetsu said:


> old Lara has the best attitude,personality & intelligence
> *new lara looks ammature & new in the field*



thats what the devs were after, and they got it right!!


----------



## The Pain (Mar 13, 2013)

Just started the game.  Its quite amazing.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> How does it end? don't spoil anything, just want to know the tone of the ending.



I heard that the game ends in a positive note.

Lara survives, evil being beaten by the fragile, all is well. 

If that soothens your urge. 

BTW, I am through half or probably more than half of the game. Finding it awesomely good


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2013)

I will try to complete it 100% whenever I start


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 13, 2013)

30 fps cap!?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I will try to complete it 100% whenever I start



And when will you start ??


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2013)

I am so tempted to spoil cyborg47 mood by giving out spoiler


----------



## iittopper (Mar 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 30 fps cap!?



40-50 fps for me at ultra !


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 30 fps cap!?



no?? i dunno.. most of the areas for me have a 30FPS cap. i'm playing at high settings. but some times, the fps stays at 50-60..



iittopper said:


> 40-50 fps for me at ultra !



meh.. an issue for me. 
but, i am NOT bothered  going on as it is


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And when will you start ??



dnt to know the date...will soon 
right now hooked with FC3
have plans to start Dead Space after that...


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I am so tempted to spoil cyborg47 mood by giving out spoiler



I don't mind spoilers, stopped worrying about them 



iittopper said:


> 40-50 fps for me at ultra !



oh ok..no framerate cap then.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 13, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> no?? i dunno.. most of the areas for me have a 30FPS cap. i'm playing at high settings. but some times, the fps stays at 50-60..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got the thing.. I VSynced it at Double Buffer with 60Hz monitor refresh rate.. hence the 30fps cap


----------



## iittopper (Mar 13, 2013)

here are all voice actress of lara croft . Damn they look hot




*www.drakelara.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Tomb-Raider-Behind-The-Voices.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2013)

iittopper said:


> here are all voice actress of lara croft . Damn they look hot



Well the gaming protagonist is also hot.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 14, 2013)

@anirbandd Dude lara has been around for way way longer than nathan drake  
P.S:- Imaging drake and lara getting married and having superkids


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2013)

I know, right.. its just that TR2013 has moments [set pieces/movement/traversal] that gives you a feeling of deja vu incase you have played UC(2&3) before. 

PS: thats a super badass idea


----------



## rider (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm gonna get this game this week. Can't wait. How is this game overall, guys? I guess half time people starring on her and half time playing the game.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 14, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm gonna get this game this week. Can't wait. How is this game overall, guys? I guess half time people starring on her and half time playing the game.



You got it wrong.. people are starring at her full time while playing the game. Afterall she is your only playable character in game


----------



## rider (Mar 14, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> You got it wrong.. people are starring at her full time while playing the game. Afterall she is your only playable character in game



Sounds better.


----------



## arpit6199 (Mar 14, 2013)

iittopper said:


> here are all voice actress of lara croft . Damn they look hot



yeah specially extreme right german voice actor Nora Tschirner


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2013)

Just completed the game. And, what a game it was. Job well done, Crystal Dynamics.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

^They have set a bar for other studios to achieve.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think this sets any new bar, as the game tries to achieve what Uncharted has set.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I don't think this sets any new bar, as the game tries to achieve what Uncharted has set.



And it did achieved it right.


----------



## magnificent21 (Mar 16, 2013)

just completed the game.it is AWESOME !!
i mean..the part when she jumps into that pool of blood..that fighting with hordes of sun-gods(serious sam )..just loved everything about this 
never played uncharted,so this has been a new experiance for me !!
assasin's creed 3 was crap (connor really sucked)
black ops 2 was great,but not as good as this.
waiting for crysis 3 now.hope it is as good as the original one or warhead.didn't like second one that muck


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 16, 2013)

magnificent21 said:


> just completed the game.it is AWESOME !!
> i mean..the part when she jumps into that pool of blood..that fighting with hordes of sun-gods(serious sam )..just loved everything about this
> never played uncharted,so this has been a new experiance for me !!
> assasin's creed 3 was crap (connor really sucked)
> ...



 good joke!!


----------



## magnificent21 (Mar 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> good joke!!





just my opinion.
liked the jungles more than the city.
found the original aliens harder to frag than the ones in crysis 2.
that big ship level..with that huge alien..was epic (for me)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2013)

magnificent21 said:


> just my opinion.
> liked the jungles more than the city.
> found the original aliens harder to frag than the ones in crysis 2.
> that big ship level..with that huge alien..was epic (for me)



Dude C3 has been released long time back and it sucks.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Dude C3 has been released long time back and it sucks.



It Doesnt


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> It Doesnt



plot felt kind of boring same old same old....


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 16, 2013)

guys, stay on topic.. this is a TR thread. NOT a C3 thread.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 16, 2013)

BTW after the new update we can increase the shadow quality from normal to ultra !


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 16, 2013)

meh.. gfx is great as it is.. dont need any more Ultra Shadow.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2013)

iittopper said:


> BTW after the new update we can increase the shadow quality from normal to ultra !



Again a new update or the update which has been released back quite some time ??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Again a new update or the update which has been released back quite some time ??



new updates particularly for nvidia users !

Have already given 21 hour and wtf only 56% completed?? how long is the game actually ??


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2013)

i completed main story with 78% completion. you have a loong way to go. hope you are not bored...


----------



## iittopper (Mar 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i completed main story with 78% completion. you have a loong way to go. hope you are not bored...



nopes not at all ! I am loving every part of the game !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2013)

I played this game on 360. I will complete my second play through,  on PC.

How is the PC optimization, btw?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 17, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I played this game on 360. I will complete my second play through,  on PC.
> 
> How is the PC optimization, btw?



very good ! pc version looks way better than console one ! I can max out the game with 560ti @ 1080p without tressfx . See the screenshot i have posted in page 11


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2013)

Am I only the one rocking the old HD5850? I wonder if TressFX works...


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2013)

iittopper said:


> new updates particularly for nvidia users !
> 
> Have already given 21 hour and wtf only 56% completed?? how long is the game actually ??



11 hours, 71%, completed main story.. How are you playing this game ?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 17, 2013)

Faun said:


> 11 hours, 71%, completed main story.. How are you playing this game ?



getting every relics , tombs , gps , etc and some 2-3 hour for MP .


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 17, 2013)

completed the game (83%), played 20hrs. will start one more time, to enjoy the beauty of


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Am I only the one rocking the old HD5850? I wonder if TressFX works...



TressFX is good, but unnecessary.. i dont need so much hair flying around


----------



## iittopper (Mar 17, 2013)

Now entered the region where there is shooting and shooting ! lara have become so badass , watching her enemy burned on fire again and again

PS - the scene where lara kill deer for the first time is very emotional


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> TressFX is good, but unnecessary.. i dont need so much hair flying around


tressfx is damn good. it not fly around your face, i complete the game by using. it makes lara look real.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9482&d=1363543588
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9481&d=1363543584


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2013)

we need a few kickass badass Lara Croft like women in India, with rapists around every other corner and all..  



IndianRambo said:


> tressfx is damn good. it not fly around your face, i complete the game by using. it makes lara look real.



i know it not fly around my face. i not have hair like Lara Croft. 

i said it is good. but unnecessary. i can do without it. Period.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 18, 2013)

just finished the story at 72%....simply awesome!!!


----------



## akkies_2000 (Mar 18, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Am I only the one rocking the old HD5850? I wonder if TressFX works...



I'm also using XFX HD5850. I'm happy with it so far - last 3 years have been great. Run Far Cry 3 on 1080p with High settings - couple of settings at Medium and PostFX - false. Finished Sleeping Dogs in 3D using Tridef and my Samsung Plasma 51' TV - managed well above 30 fps on 720p - awesome experience. GRFS in 3D was great too. 3D for Far Cry 3 was not so good so avoid it and prefer playing in 2D with high settings.

Pre-ordered Tomb Raider but did not start yet as I was busy with finishing Sleeping Dogs and now with Far Cry 3. How does it manage Tomb Raider? Since the game supports AMD HD3D out-of-box, I'm very excited about it but plan to buy a new card soon - definitely an AMD card since I've bought Tridef for AMD at 50% discount. Any suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 18, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Now entered the region where there is shooting and shooting ! lara have become so badass , watching her enemy burned on fire again and again
> 
> PS - the scene where lara kill deer for the first time is very emotional



Ooops.. was that you who was weeping when the deer died?? I was wondering who on earth was it because the way Lara weeps (/make noise) is more like a "cry of pleasure". But this seemed so butthurt and heart broken 

LOL


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 18, 2013)

Finished the game with 69% completion at normal difficulty in 12hrs. Was pretty easy tbh


----------



## iittopper (Mar 18, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Ooops.. was that you who was weeping when the deer died?? I was wondering who on earth was it because the way Lara weeps (/make noise) is more like a "cry of pleasure". But this seemed so butthurt and heart broken
> 
> LOL



lollz ! I was just playing


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 18, 2013)

iittopper said:


> lollz ! I was just playing



hahaha


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> we need a few kickass badass Lara Croft like women in India, with rapists around every other corner and all..



No, we need Dexter or Batman. I prefer Batman.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Finished the game with 69% completion at normal difficulty in 12hrs. Was pretty easy tbh



play with the hardest settings...



NVIDIAGeek said:


> No, we need Dexter or Batman. I prefer Batman.



whatever... Even Buffalo Bill would do if he would just murder the [would-be]rapists.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> whatever... Even Buffalo Bill would do if he would just murder the [would-be]rapists.



No, it must be a vigilante.

And oh, Tomb Raider suddenly got all boring....

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/TombRaider2013-03-1817-11-35-25_zpsd027fe5b.jpg


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> play with the hardest settings...



Shift + Delete'd.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 18, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Shift + Delete'd.



Like a badas$ pirate!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 18, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Like a badas$ pirate! TDF guy


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Like a badas$ pirate!



I was wondering if you were referring to FC3  /me tubelight


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


>



No forum on the internet is without pirates. But hey, we're not as bad as we used to be, lot of us are buying games these days 


EDIT-

[youtube]AbJjcBC2rnc[/youtube]


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Shift + Delete'd.



 this game deserves atleast 2 playthroughs and some respect. 



cyborg47 said:


> Like a badas$ pirate!



lol..

i'll definitely buy the  games when i can afford them and they are good enough for keeping..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> EDIT-
> 
> [youtube]AbJjcBC2rnc[/youtube]



Crystal Dynamics, you made helluva good choice by not choosing this theme.



rajnusker said:


> Shift + Delete'd.



That's what I do with most open-world games....

They become boring after completion. For me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 19, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Crystal Dynamics, you made helluva good choice by not choosing this theme.



You never know, every game in the pre alpha phase looks like that.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You never know, every game in the pre alpha phase looks like that.



Maybe, it'll be a sequel...


----------



## arpit6199 (Mar 19, 2013)

for people who plays skyrim get ur tomb raider follower today from here 
TOMB RAIDER 2013 by m0ckin9bird at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

boy look at her so close almost identical to original


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 20, 2013)

Shyt! One of the most satisfying game, this. The length, the action, the graphics, the Lara, everything is so amazing. Crystal Dynamics did a great job with this game. Now I've become a Tomb Raider fan [absolutely hated the old Lara]. 

And darn she's beautiful. TEH BEZT!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 25, 2013)

TR is eating 6.45 GB and getting message from Win7 to close the application. Is this some kind of memory leak.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 25, 2013)

i am getting blank screen or some times the screen is getting totally messed up...someone else facing this issue?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2013)

Meaning to ask this for some time now, what's the difference between standard and survival edition of this game?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Meaning to ask this for some time now, what's the difference between standard and survival edition of this game?



In survival Edition you get some perks as early access and a extra Mission I guess.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2013)

^ which extra mission?? some tombs??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^ which extra mission?? some tombs??



one extra tomb , some already unlocked skills and silencer for pistol . Btw new update for tomb raider released . Now save slot increased from 3 to 99


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2013)

what are the requirements to get 100% completion?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> what are the requirements to get 100% completion?



Collect every gps cache , find all books , treasure maps , documents , relics , camp .


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Collect every gps cache , find all books , treasure maps , documents , relics , camp .



Hmm..then I'll have to look @ every nook & corner & play slow


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..then I'll have to look @ every nook & corner & play slow



YOU can upgrade your skill , that shows the hidden object on map as  soon as you use survival instinct .


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2013)

iittopper said:


> one extra tomb , some already unlocked skills and silencer for pistol . Btw new update for tomb raider released . Now save slot increased from 3 to 99



can you mention the update number??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> can you mention the update number??



Tomb Raider Update Released
Product Update - Valve
We have just made public a new version of the PC version of Tomb Raider, build 1.0.730.0. This patch will be applied by Steam automatically when you next start the game. If your game does not update, please restart the Steam client.

New fixes in 730.0:

•	Upgraded the save slots from three to 99
•	Introduced “Last Campsite Save”, which automatically saves your progress up to the last campsite you have visited
•	Added stereoscopic 3D reticle
•	Fixed issues with the discovery of the Unworthy campsite.
•	Fixed a problem that occurred when traveling back to the Sacred Hall Basecamp after that story has been completed
•	Fixed a playthrough stopper in Chasm Bridge
•	Fixed a playthrough stopper that could occur when loading a saved game created in the Coastal Forest after upgrading the axe but before opening the gate
•	The active selection in the main menu no longer changes due to the rotation of the menu itself
•	Fixed Mouse and Aim Sensitivity slider settings getting rounded to coarser values on save
•	Fixed a crash in multiplayer that could occur while migrating hosts
•	Added functionality to activate and deactivate DLC multiplayer maps during matchmaking. Maps can also be manually activated and deactivated in the new ‘Match Making’ menu in the ‘Options’ menu.
•	(DX11) Fixed a few self-shadowing artifacts in the beach
•	(DX11) Various performance optimizations
•	(DX11) Improved sunlight shadow quality
•	(DX11) Lens flares now render correctly in stereoscopic 3D
•	(DX11) Improved exclusive fullscreen <-> windowed transitions
•	(DX11) Fixed occasional crash on startup related to stereoscopic detection
While we expect this patch to be an improvement for everyone, if you do have trouble with this patch and prefer to stay on the old version we made a Beta available on Steam, Build722.3, that can be used to switch back to the previous version. Please note however that you can only play multiplayer with people that share your version.

We are planning further patches beyond this one to address various issues that have come out of consumer feedback since the release of the game.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2013)

I wonder when they'll stop the development phase for this game.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Anand.
Damn, I downloaded the standard version, guess will have to download the survival edition all over again!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks Anand.
> Damn, I downloaded the standard version, guess will have to download the survival edition all over again!



Bad luck.....10 GB again.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I wonder when they'll stop the development phase for this game.



why? isnt it good? its good to see devs paying attention to PC again


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> why? isnt it good? its good to see devs paying attention to PC again



Actually I like to play games after their development phase thats why.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 27, 2013)

Well finished. Too much software glitch and memory leak, problem was not solved even upgrading the driver.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually I like to play games after their development phase thats why.



yeah..well thats a neat reason 



NIGHTMARE said:


> Well finished. Too much software glitch and memory leak, problem was not solved even upgrading the driver.



whats your rig?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yeah..well thats a neat reason
> 
> 
> 
> whats your rig?



Dell 15z cpu- core i5; gpu- 525m; ram-8gb; screen: 1920x1080


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yeah..well thats a neat reason



Yeah that it is......


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Dell 15z cpu- core i5; gpu- 525m; ram-8gb; screen: 1920x1080



that GPU is largely unsuitable for gaming on 1080p. to my knowledge, the Intel HD4000 is better than Nvidia525m. 
and gaming on a ultrabook...  farcical 



gameranand said:


> Yeah that it is......



i do one playthrough with the vanilla. 

and then i wait for the dev phase to complete. after, i install all the patches and do a second playthrough.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i do one playthrough with the vanilla.
> 
> and then i wait for the dev phase to complete. after, i install all the patches and do a second playthrough.



There are so many games and less time that I don't get time for a second playthrough also most of time games are not worth the second playthrough and then I'll miss the things so I just wait it out.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

TR is worth 2-3 playthroughs


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally completed the game in about 28 hour , 100% completed .


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

^congrats!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Finally completed the game in about 28 hour , 100% completed .



Thats acceptable time.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't really know who she is,but this cosplayer bears a striking resemblance to young miss Croft:


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2013)

^^haha..wut ?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 29, 2013)

no  she's NOT hot


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 29, 2013)

Doesn't feel that cosplay is that good. Lara is better looking than her still even though she's just virtual.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 29, 2013)

She looks like that emo blonde girl from harry potter.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2013)

Lara in game is much better than that. 
She ain't sexy at all.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 30, 2013)

true,but she's still much better looking than scores of other wannabe (ugly) Lara crofts I've seen till date.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2013)

i think they resemble more...well the virtual lara is still better than anyone else 

*25.media.tumblr.com/66ae4ddcf850905641cce75e64f309c4/tumblr_mhilfduQBa1qk2poao1_500.jpg

*images.nonexiste.net/popular/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Improbably-good-Lara-Croft-cosplay.jpeg


----------



## iittopper (Mar 30, 2013)

No offence , but she looks damn horrible .


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2013)

the thread is about the game.. not about damn cosplay girls


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2013)

the cosplay is about the damn game!!


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cant get the game anywhwere.Dieing to play this.Looks like I have to get the "cough" version.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

^Fret not, everyone over here is  using the "cough" version only.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^Fret not, everyone over here is  using the "cough" version only.



Not everyone.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2013)

All rise legit buyers!!!!


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^Fret not, everyone over here is  using the "cough" version only.



Lately I am getting only the legit copy of games.Anyways, flipkart for some reason doesnt deliver to my place, net is 512KBPS which is too slow, no shops in my town to buy retail games from.What options am I left with? Want to get both tomb raider and bioshock infinite.Which online site should I try?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 30, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Lately I am getting only the legit copy of games.Anyways, flipkart for some reason doesnt deliver to my place, net is 512KBPS which is too slow, no shops in my town to buy retail games from.What options am I left with? Want to get both tomb raider and bioshock infinite.Which online site should I try?



Buy Tomb Raider (2013) - Buy online at Landmarkonthenet.com


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> No offence , but she looks damn horrible .



she's not my gf to get offended


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> the cosplay is about the damn game!!



oh yes.. please continue on the hotness of cosplay girls who are not part of the game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> oh yes.. please continue on the hotness of cosplay girls who are not part of the game.



Who exactly are they cosplay-ing? a character from this same game, so its not off topic at all


----------



## iittopper (Mar 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^Fret not, everyone over here is  using the "cough" version only.



Gaurav , me , rcuber , indianrambo , and many more


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Gaurav , me , rcuber , indianrambo , and many more



proud of being a pir@te??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> proud of being a pir@te??



 what ? I m listing name who bought the game /


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2013)

misinterpretations...misinterpretations everywhere!


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Gaurav , me , rcuber , indianrambo , and many more



I got the legit version too


----------



## iittopper (Mar 30, 2013)

Faun said:


> I got the legit version too


ohh yeah , you are psygeist in steam right?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> what ? I m listing name who bought the game /





cyborg47 said:


> misinterpretations...misinterpretations everywhere!



edited


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ohh yeah , you are psygeist in steam right?



Yes.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2013)

The game is available for download at 600rs on Game4u, just for tomorrow.

March Madness Day 10


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2013)

Great deal !


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 31, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Buy Tomb Raider (2013) - Buy online at Landmarkonthenet.com



Thanks.I ordered Tomb Raider from Game4u via COD and Bioshock Infinite from Landmarkonthenet today.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok I got my copy today.But I am unable to install the game via DVD.I inserted the disk, steam client opened and asked for activation key, I inserted the key and now it asks me to download full game(approx 10gb)via steam instead of the dvd I got.I mean WTF. How do I install the game from DVD?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Ok I got my copy today.But I am unable to install the game via DVD.I inserted the disk, steam client opened and asked for activation key, I inserted the key and now it asks me to download full game(approx 10gb)via steam instead of the dvd I got.I mean WTF. How do I install the game from DVD?



Dont worry , it will download 8 gb from disk , and remaining 2 gb from steam . So if you are like me who lives with 512kbps speed , just curse them for giving 1 disk instead of two .


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Dont worry , it will download 8 gb from disk , and remaining 2 gb from steam . So if you are like me who lives with 512kbps speed , just curse them for giving 1 disk instead of two .



Yaa I got one disk.Did people get 2 DVD'S? Also should I start downloading the game from steam? How will it know the DVD path?

EDIT:I clicked the reinstall option and now it shows "installing from disk" and in steam it shows 7.1gb of 9gb downloaded.Where is the remaining 2gb? 
What is the point of retail disk then? I am on bsnl uld 900 plan, speeds are now 512kbps, which is too slow.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

@rock2702: close Steam client and restart installation from the disk, it will get installed. steam will open again when you start the installation.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> @rock2702: close Steam client and restart installation from the disk, it will get installed. steam will open again when you start the installation.



This . Since the game is 10 gb therefore it cant accomodate on a single disk , hence you have to download remaining 2gb file . I know it sucks but not all of has @rcuber 4 mbps speed .


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> This . Since the game is 10 gb therefore it cant accomodate on a single disk , hence you have to download remaining 2gb file . I know it sucks but not all of has @rcuber 4 mbps speed .



@iittopper Have any other people got 2 DVD'S instead of 1?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> @iittopper Have any other people got 2 DVD'S instead of 1?



no no ! 1 disk to everyone . No partiality .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

If you are using DVD then you have to download the remaining game from Steam, thats it.


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 4, 2013)

14 hours of gameplay...and still at 44% completion level...Finished Grim Ending Cutscene...and saved...
I guess looooong gameplay time left...


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> 14 hours of gameplay...and still at 44% completion level...Finished Grim Ending Cutscene...and saved...
> I guess looooong gameplay time left...



That seems to be a lengthy game.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> 14 hours of gameplay...and still at 44% completion level...Finished Grim Ending Cutscene...and saved...
> I guess looooong gameplay time left...



yep more than half .



rock2702 said:


> That seems to be a lengthy game.



lengthy if you collect evrything , if just want to rush , then 9 hour other wise 20+ hour .


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> yep more than half .
> 
> 
> 
> lengthy if you collect evrything , if just want to rush , then 9 hour other wise 20+ hour .



Ok.Downloading the rest 2gb from steam @800KB/S  Will be over soon.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Ok.Downloading the rest 2gb from steam @800KB/S  Will be over soon.



whats your steam ID ?


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

My steam  ID is rock2707.What's yours?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

^randomlocks .


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^randomlocks .



Sent you friend request.Add me.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

Started playing the game and I am blown away  The visuals are outstanding, the best I have ever seen in a game, so realistic,tressfx makes the hair look real,  can't play without it, though it eats up around 10fps.I am averaging 40-45 fps on my 2560x1440 display with ultra settings.Man, this girl and her b**bs, can't keep my eyes off.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 4, 2013)

theres so much to see around and you see her b**bs??


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2013)

^^some guys are playing for this eye-candy


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

oh lord... the devs create an eye popping world and all that those guys see are b**bs.   

isnt there enough on the p2p sites??

what did those guys do while playing TR Underworld?? afaik, it had special Jiggle Physics to deal with it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> theres so much to see around and you see her b**bs??



You can't stop that. Thats male thing. :d


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

its a male thing??


----------



## RCuber (Apr 5, 2013)

LOL .. looking at b**bs is a male thing*


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol, gotta laugh at that male thing.
Was seeing a topic in TPB (the one with most comments, you know which one), and some people asked there if there was a nude patch available or not!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> LOL .. looking at b**bs is a male thing*



EDIT - Watching them desperately is male thing.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

^thats more like it 



ithehappy said:


> Lol, gotta laugh at that male thing.
> Was seeing a topic in TPB (the one with most comments, you know which one), and some people asked there if there was a nude patch available or not!



i read it.. 

theres a patch for Saints Row III and its on exciting for the first 5 mins. 
and definitely not playable at home.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i read it..
> theres a patch for Saints Row III and its on exciting for the first 5 mins.
> and definitely not playable at home.



You expect to play games with nude mods at home. Are you kiddin me. It can easily destroy my gaming life.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 5, 2013)

I want to delete the game , but waiting for mod - not nude one , but anything .


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You expect to play games with nude mods at home. Are you kiddin me. It can easily destroy my gaming life.



you bet 

but, will there be mods available for this game??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you bet
> 
> but, will there be mods available for this game??



I think so. There are very less games which have Female characters and no mod to make them nude.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

dude..... if someone wants to see nude girls, he does not need to play a damn fine game... 

anyway, it'd be excellent if there were as varied mods for TR as in FC3. or Fallout series


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2013)

*24.media.tumblr.com/53743e7c5164c5eb144fd22265c79a79/tumblr_mkufhokAwS1s99o27o1_1280.jpg

Feel my bones.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 7, 2013)

^ What has been seen cannot be unseen @___@


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> *dude..... if someone wants to see nude girls, he does not need to play a damn fine game... *
> 
> anyway, it'd be excellent if there were as varied mods for TR as in FC3. or Fallout series



What if he wants to enjoy both. 

Anyway coming to MODS, it actually depends if the developers have given that much freedom for Modders or not.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

Faun said:


> *24.media.tumblr.com/53743e7c5164c5eb144fd22265c79a79/tumblr_mkufhokAwS1s99o27o1_1280.jpg
> 
> Feel my bones.



dafuq..  lara turned into Oni 
epic!! post it in the eidos forums.. devs will commit suicide!  


btw, what happened??


----------



## RCuber (Apr 8, 2013)

^^ too much TessFX


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2013)

Overly Attached Girlfriend - Saw edition


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2013)

Finally started this. Never played a game like this, exploring the jungle and all. Awesome graphics, loving it overall.
Have a question though, should I use the default graphics settings? I've maxed it all, but it's lagging a bit.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 15, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Finally started this. Never played a game like this, exploring the jungle and all. Awesome graphics, loving it overall.
> Have a question though, should I use the default graphics settings? I've maxed it all, but it's lagging a bit.



Lagging with nvidia 580 ?? Just put tress fx off , install nvidia 314.22 , latest patch , it will run smooth . And dont play this awesome game with even little lag , this game look beautiful even at low setting .


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, sometimes FPS hits 20 or below. I don't see tress fx settings, there is one tress fx, that's under hair quality. Should I change that to normal? I'd like to have 35-40 FPS steady. Why there isn't a software which will automatically optimize the video settings god knows! Setting things manually is a pita.
These are my settings, please tell me what should be changed, for betterment of FPS.
PS: The game version is 1.01.742.0, which I think is the latest, and also the Nvidia driver is 314.22 too.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah change hair to normal. With tressfx it looks cool at times though,but most of the time the hair seems to go inside Lara's neck  Normal hair will give you a large fps boost and its not too bad either.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 15, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, sometimes FPS hits 20 or below. I don't see tress fx settings, there is one tress fx, that's under hair quality. Should I change that to normal? I'd like to have 35-40 FPS steady. Why there isn't a software which will automatically optimize the video settings god knows! Setting things manually is a pita.
> These are my settings, please tell me what should be changed, for betterment of FPS.
> PS: The game version is 1.01.742.0, which I think is the latest, and also the Nvidia driver is 314.22 too.



JUst put hair option to normal and see the fps jump . I am playing everything at ultra @ 1080 with 560ti and it still give 35-50 fps . As soon as i put tress fx on , fps goes to 20s .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 15, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, sometimes FPS hits 20 or below. I don't see tress fx settings, there is one tress fx, that's under hair quality. Should I change that to normal? I'd like to have 35-40 FPS steady. Why there isn't a software which will automatically optimize the video settings god knows! Setting things manually is a pita.
> These are my settings, please tell me what should be changed, for betterment of FPS.
> PS: The game version is 1.01.742.0, which I think is the latest, and also the Nvidia driver is 314.22 too.



Change from tressfx to normal.  I max out everything (except tressfx) and get above 30+ fps  with 560ti  so you shouldn't have a problem at all with the 580. 
Don't think it has anything to do with the drivers.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 15, 2013)

^^ new driver increase game performance greatly .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^^ new driver increase game performance greatly .


Yeah, You are right.  I know I should update my drivers, I'm still running on drivers that came with the gfx card.   But ithehappy's low 20's fps is definitely not a driver problem.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 15, 2013)

Well 20s fps is probably because of treefx , i am sure . Recent updates have solve some fps dip issue , but it still gives problem to nvidia gpu .


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 15, 2013)

i am getting 40-60 fps (Vsync off) with everything maxed out + tressfx with lastest drivers


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2013)

Done. Thanks guys, for the advice on settings. Turned down from Custom to Ultimate, with that hair thingy altered and got 55-56 avg. Attached the result.
On game, oh my.....What a ****ing awesomest outrageously brilliant game. I can't find any cons, well WTF! Gameplay was great, played at Normal, still it was more or less challenging, graphics are fantastic. Lara's character has been shown in great details, as well as others. The 'only' little thing, I didn't like the surrounding in game audio, kinda flat, but hey I am nit-picking now. All in all, a super game.
Rating.........umm........8.5/10. Now I don't remember giving any game this much, MP 3 maybe, ah, **** it.
I am so damn happy, just wished it was little more bigger.....Any way to see how long have I played?

PS: Completed at 66%. Those two side missions I couldn't do, which is still bothering me, one that vault (or what was it?) one, where an electric bulb will go into water and produce current, I did cross to the other side, but then didn't see any way forward! And the other one, where wind will come from left, you can open/shut the window, and a crate will move at wind's direction and maybe you need to jump above, but I couldn't timed the jump! Gonna try those two again.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 17, 2013)

Well if you bought it , then steam shows gameplay hours  . 66% is not that great but still average . Look like you haven't collected much relics , salvage ,gps challenges . It helps you get the skill point easily , and doing each tomb mission , you get one skill point . I have completed 95% , because at last i just hurried and didnt collect much relics , book and gps . It took me around 25 hour . As i have seen , to complete 100% you need atleast 20+ hour which is pretty solid for a game like it .


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 17, 2013)

^^ 1st time i played 21 hrs to complete the game 82%. 2nd time i completed 100% within 16hrs.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hayley Atwell Campaigning To Play TOMB RAIDER's 'Lara Croft'


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Hayley Atwell Campaigning To Play TOMB RAIDER's 'Lara Croft'



boobs!!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> boobs!!!



Yeah in that case we are covered.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2013)

^^  

but, IMO, Jolie was better suited for lara croft. 

and she is well endowed too


----------



## iittopper (Apr 17, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> boobs!!!



 again that topic started !


----------



## RCuber (Apr 17, 2013)

that is the topic of whole tomb raider series..


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 17, 2013)

c'mon ittopper every guy likes a nice pair


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> c'mon ittopper every guy likes a nice pair



Yeah but not for themselves.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> c'mon ittopper every guy likes a nice pair



And Hayley Atwell is perfect in that sense 

*sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/528271_365568000226845_1430853557_n.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah but not for themselves.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah but not for themselves.



ugh..that's so gross!


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 22, 2013)

Finally finished the game in 50 hours...and completed 94%


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

50 hours and 94% ????


----------



## iittopper (Apr 22, 2013)

50 hour ! So you were not only playing the game afterall


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 50 hour ! So you were not only playing the game afterall



I know what you did there.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 22, 2013)

LOL


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Hayley Atwell Campaigning To Play TOMB RAIDER's 'Lara Croft'



And I was sad that she wouldn't be in Cap'n 2.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 50 hour ! So you were not only playing the game afterall



 dirty!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> Finally finished the game in 50 hours...and completed 94%



controls were set to walk mode only  within this time I wud have completed FC3 twice


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

^ true that.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 22, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> Finally finished the game in 50 hours...and completed 94%



khiching khiching(camera click click with eyes) from evry angle I see


----------



## iittopper (Apr 22, 2013)

There is no game ,which i took 50 hour or more to complete single player campaign . My most longest game is witcher 2 and mass effect 3 , clocked around 40 hour .


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

Hmm, there are plenty games which I took more than a week or maybe a couple, like IGI, Wolfenstein, Mafia etc.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 23, 2013)

^ I am talking about actual gameplay hour for the game . I take approx 1 month but gameplay hour is around 10-12 hour average .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 23, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ I am talking about actual gameplay hour for the game . I take approx 1 month but gameplay hour is around 10-12 hour average .



OT// I am playing Dragon Age 2 now and in ACT 3.. I have spent some 40 odd hours so far i guess


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2013)

only MMORPG or Co-Op can clock long hours in gameplay


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2013)

Started playing...
*one query can we backtrack to locations again (to collect relics,doc,totems etc)?*


----------



## iittopper (Apr 29, 2013)

ofcourse we can , using fast travel


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ofcourse we can , using fast travel



ok thanx


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> controls were set to walk mode only  within this time I wud have completed FC3 twice



try to play the game/or any other game...when you are married...with a 2 months old kid...
and yes...I have a great relation with LARA...I bought my first ever PC game TR 4 back in '99.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> try to play the game/or any other game...*when you are married...with a 2 months old kid...*
> and yes...I have a great relation with LARA...I bought my first ever PC game TR 4 back in '99.



*Conditions Apply


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2013)

those who completed 100%.. can we miss any docs/relic/item as I have not yet started Fast Travel..just going with story?I think there is a point of no return just like FC3...


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2013)

^ you can do it later.. no tension


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^ you can do it later.. no tension



oh u mean even after completing story...gr8


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

Completed.. 
*
Total Completion: 98% *banghead: don't know where is 2% left coz I have done all (100%) challenges/relics/docs/weapons etc still)
Graphics is amazing...can compete with Uncharted..Lara looks superb (exceptional detailing) and she does reacts to environment very well(when passing through sand waves,water waves or quickly hiding when enemy is nearby)..
water is so much detailed be it muddy green,clean water or pool of blood.
Fire effects are wow...after FarCry 2 & 3 this game has excellent fire details(fire particles) and Lara automatically lights a fire when place is too dark.Cave/Ruins are well designed...passing thru narrow areas is nice...also the human skulls inside caves are so well designed(not just some ignored textures)

Initially before the plane crash Lara is all cleaned but after that for the whole game she is covered with mud and the mud detailing in her whole body is well detailed...the initial scene of Lara is CGI graphics (just like Final Fantasy VIII).

Story is quite OK and not exceptional (u'll agree on this if u complete the game so don't wanna spoil the story).

Lighting effects/rain/thunderstorms/moon all are excellent...the stages/areas are beautifully created and is a visual treat to watch.

Sound..oh what to say about it..nice....the echo of firing a shotgun in open areas is exactly same as it is in real world (wow),music is inspiring and good.

in this reboot there are two major elements
Lara will FALL,FALL,FALL & FALL (u'll will get this multiple times..she hurts herself badly but that is USP of this as its a survivor game)
and second is BOOM,BOOM,BOOM & BOOM (hell yeah lots of explosions....even dynamites are fired by enemies)

Lara's signature weapon is bow & arrow...and are good to use them (for silent kill though pistol and machine gun also have silencer)
actually its a multi purpose tool(the bow & arrow)
Upgrade list is long and good (and u will upgrade everything to 100% so no worries)..
gameplay mechanics is also marvelous solving puzzles,swinging and mountain climbing are well executed.
puzzle are not hard & tricky...using survival instinct helps a lot.(button Q will be mostly pressed)

Boss fights...there are not ending level boss fight but u will encounter a Final Boss Fight and mini-boss one or two.

TressFX is superb..Lara's hair looks so real with it but let me tell u that TFX will eat up 7~10fps or more...so I disabled it while playing.

Need a High-End Card to play with all Ultra-High settings (may be Titan GPU)

Hunting animals for XP is good survival facto in this game.
and Raiding Tombs for large rewards is bonus feature (Tomb Raider).

Extras include videos/concept art/3D Models...3D models are well made (just like crysis/RE5 and other Capcom Games 3D models)

Stealth is also included..and believe me if u play this game silently u'll see enemies doing various activities just like I saw three (a smoking thug and fellow praying to queen  in a hut by bending on its knees
and one was pissing around the corner i can see the flow of it (well detailed))
Square Enix and Eidos has done splendid job with this new Reboot...

this is a must play for all TR fans and deserves a GOTY 2013.

*My Rating: 9.5/10*


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2013)

Well written review , but the heck does EA have to do with this game ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Well written review , but the heck does EA have to do with this game ?


Oops...edited my bad
how u guys got the gameplay time? there is no in-built timer in it?


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2013)

Well i check my gameplay time from steam only , i have given 42 hour for this game . Completed around 97% one time and 55% on second playthorugh with some trainers . Plus 3-4 hour for multiplayer .


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Well i check my gameplay time from steam only , i have given 42 hour for this game . Completed around 97% one time and 55% on second playthorugh with some trainers . Plus 3-4 hour for multiplayer .


u used the unlock trainers?
this game needs 20+ hours for full completion


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2013)

yeh , it was boring to collect everything on second playthrough to unlock skills and upgrade weapon . So used the trainer to unlock every skill and upgrade . And yes this game take fairly long for 90%+ completion .


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

iittopper said:


> yeh , it was boring to collect everything on second playthrough to unlock skills and upgrade weapon . So used the trainer to unlock every skill and upgrade . And yes this game take fairly long for 90%+ completion .



Hmm...so finding GPS cache & relics was time consuming and also the challenges (mine-sweeper challenge took most of my time...hard to find).

I bet u didn't find the 5th flag of previous inhabitants...even the mushrooms & sun-killer are challenging had to roam every corner to find those

but still can't make out where is 2% left


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2013)

yep , that sun killer challenge was pretty tough , no idea about 5th flag challenge since it been a while i played this game . You completed every challenges ,collected every treasure , relics , gps etc ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

iittopper said:


> yep , that sun killer challenge was pretty tough , no idea about 5th flag challenge since it been a while i played this game . *You completed every challenges ,collected every treasure , relics , gps etc ?*


u haven't seen this -->  in my review...i have completed every bit 100% be it relic,docs,treasure maps,weapons,skills....have I missed any  still confused what is the 2% remaining


----------



## quad_core (Jun 2, 2013)

Started playing this game 2 days ago. TR . So far , I liked it very much. Awesome game, with nice graphics too


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2013)

quad_core said:


> Started playing this game 2 days ago. TR . So far , I liked it very much. Awesome game, with nice graphics too



play it slow...and scan areas for collectibles so that u complete it in one go...don't have to backtrack again.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just started this game and I have a few question before I continue. Does the platforming in this game become non automated, are the trial and error "press 'x' to not die" QTEs toned down and do the optional tombs become any larger?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I just started this game and I have a few question before I continue. Does the platforming in this game become non automated, are the trial and error "press 'x' to not die" QTEs toned down and do the optional tombs become any larger?



A *"YES"* to all of your questions.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 2, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I just started this game and I have a few question before I continue. Does the platforming in this game become non automated, are the trial and error "press 'x' to not die" QTEs toned down and do the optional tombs become any larger?



Okey.Nintendo games are  better  This game is [redacted]


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 2, 2013)

vickybat said:


> A *"YES"* to all of your questions.



Thanks. I play this a bit more before deciding whether continue or not.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Okey.Nintendo games are  better  This game is [redacted]



My question has nothing to do with Nintendo. I was simply asking if elements from the classic TR games come back and if a rather annoying part of the game is toned down. 



Spoiler



BTW, so far I'd say this game is better than Twilight Princess. I reserve final judgement until I actually play this for a significant amount of time. I'll probably end up ranking it higher if the tombs get better, the platforming becomes entirely manual(instead of the semi automated **** that it has been so far) and if they don't shoehorn annoying, unnecessary, bloated filler material like the Twilight Realm in Twilight Princess.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Okey.Nintendo games are  better  This game is [redacted]



LOL! That really cracked me up 

On the serious note, I predict Dead5 will flame the game as soon as he finishes it, given how much he hates QTEs and women being deliberately put into danger(and TR is the most violent example of it).


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 3, 2013)

dead5 said:


> My question has nothing to do with Nintendo. I was simply asking if elements from the classic TR games come back and if a rather annoying part of the game is toned down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



holy sh!t. how did the nintendo expert find his way into here?? 



@*dead5*, its pure crazy if you rank a game by not the game itself, but the optional missions in it. and the the platforming IS manual, you know? lara does not automatically climb up a wall. as for the QTEs, you can turn them off the menu, [IIRC, it was included in a later patch]. 

and this is a classic game. try not to flame it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, why are optional missions included if they are not to be considered at all? Are you playing a game and rating it by how much you enjoy it, or are you rating it by the bits you enjoy?

I'm sure you only play story missions and rate by story missions in RPGs like Fallout 3


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Okay, why are optional missions included if they are not to be considered at all? Are you playing a game and rating it by how much you enjoy it, or are you rating it by the bits you enjoy?
> 
> I'm sure you only play story missions and rate by story missions in RPGs like Fallout 3



Feel free to opine on the game and not the gamer.

If you dint like the game, dont play it.. simple as that.. also.. 90+ percent of the members in this thread had positive opinion about the game, that means 10% of u guys dint like it as you have a varied taste.. so be it.. respect each others tastes


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man, I have so many memes I can make on Dead5 now, LOL. Though I shouldn't


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 3, 2013)

I must say, I'm amazed at the vitriolic responses that Dead5 gets for simply asking others their opinion and expressing his own. It's funny seeing how insecure some people (not necessarily the ones posting in thread) become when someone does not agree with popular opinion. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, as long as that opinion does not clash with mine, right guys?

Was it really so necessary to bring up Nintendo when he was simply asking if a game has certain elements present or not? Did he say something along the lines of "I'm sure dis gaeme is gonna be $hit, N1ntend0 da best 4evar!". NO. He simply asked if Tomb Raider had certain gameplay elements, and Vickybat gave a simple answer. It should have ended there. But ad-hominem is sooo fun, right guys?

For God's sake, he said he was enjoying it *more* than *F***ING TWILIGHT PRINCESS*. How many Nintendo fanboys gamers who have played on all consoles will say something like that? I can bet barely 2-3 people on TDF have played on the Wii. You think that games like Mario Galaxy and Zelda are for kids, and that playing "gritty" games like Gears of War or Uncharted somehow makes you more "mature" than that idiot kid who played Mario. Yup. Keep thinking that.

I've been a member here for an year, and was a lurker for two years before that. I used to think that TDF was some kind of internet utopia, where everyone could freely express their opinion without being bullied. That illusion has slowly shattered over the past few months. The kind of condescension that dead5 and people who agree with him have been subjected to is appalling. Yup, at the end of the day, TDF is just another internet forum.



Spoiler



And now some moron will look at my friend list and tag me as another Nintendo fanboy. And I'll be asked why I'm here if I think TDF is "just another forum"



EDIT: My post is not (necessarily ?) directed at members who have posted in this thread; it's just a general observation.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Feel free to opine on the game and not the gamer.
> 
> If you dint like the game, dont play it.. simple as that.. also.. 90+ percent of the members in this thread had positive opinion about the game, that means 10% of u guys dint like it as you have a varied taste.. so be it.. respect each others tastes



Wow...just wow.

That was ad hominem?!

I was never questioning his enjoyment of the game. I was only questioning how he was rating it.

By what rationale should the optional missions of a game not be rated? That's like giving a samosa 10/10 because you liked the potato fillings but didn't enjoy the crust.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> I must say, I'm amazed at the vitriolic responses that Dead5 gets for simply asking others their opinion and expressing his own. It's funny seeing how insecure some people (not necessarily the ones posting in thread) become when someone does not agree with popular opinion. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, as long as that opinion does not clash with mine, right guys?
> 
> Was it really so necessary to bring up Nintendo when he was simply asking if a game has certain elements present or not? Did he say something along the lines of "I'm sure dis gaeme is gonna be $hit, N1ntend0 da best 4evar!". NO. He simply asked if Tomb Raider had certain gameplay elements, and Vickybat gave a simple answer. It should have ended there. But ad-hominem is sooo fun, right guys?
> 
> ...



Relax, it was just commander, and he was joking, like we all do all the time on this forum 



darkv0id said:


> You think that games like Mario Galaxy and Zelda are for kids, and that playing "gritty" games like Gears of War or Uncharted somehow makes you more "mature" than that idiot kid who played Mario. Yup. Keep thinking that.



I don't think anybody on this forum has ever thought or said that kinda thing, though I'm open to be proven wrong.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2013)

With all the patches and everything game looks damn fine and runs damn fine.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Relax, it was just commander, and he was joking, like we all do all the time on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anybody on this forum has ever thought or said that kinda thing, though I'm open to be proven wrong.



He said that it wasn't necessarily directed at people posting in this thread.

I could name a number of people who have posted such messages, but history suggests that naming them will be treated as a personal attack. If you look at their post histories, you will find such statements time and again.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> He said that it wasn't necessarily directed at people posting in this thread.
> 
> I could name a number of people who have posted such messages, but history suggests that naming them will be treated as a personal attack. If you look at their post histories, you will find such statements time and again.



Well..moronic comments receive moronic replies, that's any internet forum's nature


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Wow...just wow.
> 
> That was ad hominem?!
> 
> ...



You dont understand, do you?? re-read my statements.. and if u still dint, keep "wowing".. 

Hint:: The word "taste".


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> I must say, I'm amazed at the vitriolic responses that Dead5 gets for simply asking others their opinion and expressing his own. It's funny seeing how insecure some people (not necessarily the ones posting in thread) become when someone does not agree with popular opinion. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, as long as that opinion does not clash with mine, right guys?
> 
> Was it really so necessary to bring up Nintendo when he was simply asking if a game has certain elements present or not? Did he say something along the lines of "I'm sure dis gaeme is gonna be $hit, N1ntend0 da best 4evar!". NO. He simply asked if Tomb Raider had certain gameplay elements, and Vickybat gave a simple answer. It should have ended there. But ad-hominem is sooo fun, right guys?
> 
> ...


+100. You've said what I wanted to say since a long time.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 3, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> *I must say, I'm amazed at the vitriolic responses that Dead5 gets for simply asking others their opinion and expressing his own. It's funny seeing how insecure some people (not necessarily the ones posting in thread) become when someone does not agree with popular opinion. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, as long as that opinion does not clash with mine, right guys?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sir,This is the Internet.People come here to *FIGHT*."Okey,I respect your opinion & you respect mine" does not work here.Taking a neutral stance on any topic discussed on a forum does not work.Even if you take a neutral stance,The fight goes on,No one listens to you.
Oh and BTW like cyborg said,I was just joking 
And it seems to be Dead5's habit to bash AAA games which don't seem to be available on a Nintendo platform.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Enough OT from me


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sir,This is the Internet.People come here to *FIGHT*."Okey,I respect your opinion & you respect mine" does not work here.Taking a neutral stance on any topic discussed on a forum does not work.Even if you take a neutral stance,The fight goes on,No one listens to you.



*i.imgur.com/M81QrvS.gif

I won't flat out call them fights. Arguments? yeah. Fights, nope 

I kinda agree with dark void though, been on this forum since 2004, things used to be awesome back then. Now its just got so boring since the last 3 years or something. Too many pretentious techies, overly attached fanboys(you know who I'm talking about  )..




CommanderShawnzer said:


> I was just joking



Without which the forum can get boring as stupid. C'mon, few jokes won't hurt anybody.




CommanderShawnzer said:


> And it seems to be Dead5's habit to bash AAA games which don't seem to be available on a Nintendo platform.



true that!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2013)

my game is starting to hang after the helicopter drop.......


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> You dont understand, do you?? re-read my statements.. and if u still dint, keep "wowing"..
> 
> Hint:: The word "taste".



And you do not understand me...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And you do not understand me...



Good, end it here, which would be awesome!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sir,This is the Internet.People come here to *FIGHT*."Okey,I respect your opinion & you respect mine" does not work here.Taking a neutral stance on any topic discussed on a forum does not work.Even if you take a neutral stance,The fight goes on,No one listens to you.



+1000. This is exactly how things are everywhere. Opinions cannot be forced and if things are misleading, people will raise their voices.



gta0gagan said:


> my game is starting to hang after the helicopter drop.......



I don't see a discrete GPU in your siggy. If you don't have a decent discrete gpu, then things like this are bound to happen. TR is very demanding and a nightmare for igp's like hd 2500.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> And it seems to be Dead5's habit to bash AAA games which don't seem to be available on a Nintendo platform.



Absolutely seconded.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *And it seems to be Dead5's habit to bash AAA games which don't seem to be available on a Nintendo platform.*





cyborg47 said:


> *true that!*



Erm no, not quite. He's praised a lot of titles not on Nintendo platforms (the Witcher 2, Tomb Raider, Ni No Kuni etc) and bashed bad titles of Nintendo platforms just the same.

He bashed specific elements of The Last of Us, and for that everyone took it as a personal attack as if Naughty Dog is their breadwinner and started accusing him of being a male chauvinist and not liking women being put in danger [no wonder he's enjoying the game this thread is about...].

It's just like what happens with Narendra Modi. No matter what he does, his critics will always criticize him. (Guy has been given a clean chit in the Godhra Riots case by the Supreme Court appointed SIT damn it, can't you give him a rest?)

Similarly, people (not necessarily or only the two of you) just can't look at him without a lens filter called "nintendo fanboy" and then go around distorting his posts and writing BS. Why else would his post about Sony/Cerny's Playstation wanting to match Nintendo's legacy turn into a violent volcano?



vickybat said:


> +1000. This is exactly how things are everywhere. Opinions cannot be forced and if things are misleading, people will raise their voices.
> Absolutely seconded.



Misleading? Just who are you accusing of misleading? He wasn't forcing his opinion on anyone. Just because you disliked his opinion, you decided that it was being forced upon you. Rather, you should say for being forced to listen to his opinion instead.

And read previous statements for proof how you're just seconding a distorted POV.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> He *bashed* specific elements of The Last of Us, and for that everyone took it as a personal attack as if Naughty Dog is their breadwinner and started accusing him of being a male chauvinist and not liking women being put in danger [no wonder he's enjoying the game this thread is about...].



There you go, you said it in your own words, bashing. 

The only person Dead5 reminds me of is ithehappy, now d5 is probably not as arrogant as he was, but I could see it, and I responded to that, not as an ND fanboy but as a normal TDFer. His bashing on LoU was stupid, misleading, and added nothing to the discussion, something you say on the internet just to satisfy your ego..something like that.
I can give you a ton of examples of it, but too tired of another rant


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I don't see a discrete GPU in your siggy. If you don't have a decent discrete gpu, then things like this are bound to happen. TR is very demanding and a nightmare for igp's like hd 2500.



wth it was running smoothly till now what happened now...................... for one reason or other i m delaying my purchase of gpu


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Good, end it here, which would be awesome!



Yeah I can't argue with people who fail to comprehend simple posts and then pretend to be all holy and saintly as if they weren't mistaken 



cyborg47 said:


> There you go, you said it in your own words, bashing.



See? The distortion begins again!

Did I ever say he doesn't bash non-nintendo AAA games? I only said it isn't his habit. He didn't say that The Last of Us is a horrible game, he only said that it relied on a cheap emotional hook and that Naughty Dog blatantly lied about the AI.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Erm no, not quite. He's praised a lot of titles not on Nintendo platforms (the Witcher 2, Tomb Raider, Ni No Kuni etc) and bashed bad titles of Nintendo platforms just the same.



Add Quake 3 Arena, Deus Ex, Doom II, Europa Universalis III: Chronicles, Victoria II, Arkham Asylum, Arkham City, GTA: Vice City, Valkyria Chronicles & Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance to that list .


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Did I ever say he doesn't bash non-nintendo AAA games? I only said it isn't his habit. He didn't say that The Last of Us is a horrible game, he only said that it relied on a cheap emotional hook and that Naughty Dog blatantly lied about the AI.



So bashing is fine, as long as you give people enough reason to be okay with it? That gives people some kinda license to bash games?
You should really go back and look at the last of us thread again, its pure hatred...and when you try to show that on a forum, you get the exact same thing back to you..which is what happened with d5 I guess


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The only person Dead5 reminds me of is ithehappy, now d5 is probably not as arrogant as he was, but I could see it, and I responded to that, not as an ND fanboy but as a normal TDFer. His bashing on LoU was stupid, misleading, and added nothing to the discussion, something you say on the internet just to satisfy your ego..something like that.
> I can give you a ton of examples of it, but too tired of another rant



They weren't stupid and they weren't misleading.



cyborg47 said:


> So bashing is fine, as long as you give people enough reason to be okay with it? That gives people some kinda license to bash games?
> You should really go back and look at the last of us thread again, its pure hatred...and when you try to show that on a forum, you get the exact same thing back to you..which is what happened with d5 I guess



He didn't bash the bloody game, he bashed certain elements of it...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> They weren't stupid and they weren't misleading.



How were they not?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 3, 2013)

*Mod cleanup incoming*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> How were they not?



Burden of Proof etc...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> How were they not?



Easy: the AI doesn't work as advertised, and the game does rely on a cheap emotional hook.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> wth it was running smoothly till now what happened now...................... for one reason or other i m delaying my purchase of gpu



It happens in specific game segments where overall rendering takes a toll on weak GPU. FPS is never constant. There are crests and troughs in the graph.
There is such a segment towards the end level.

Buy a decent gpu mate. TR looks jaw dropping in high settings.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Easy: the AI doesn't work as advertised



Can't comment about that until I play, may be sometime in the future. But majority of my friends(lot of non ND fans) said the game's AI is terrific, better than most of the AAA games out there.



Extreme Gamer said:


> the game does rely on a cheap emotional hook.



Are people supposed to take that as a fact, or just your opinion? coz we can end it here without having the mods clean this thread up.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ Just report flame bait and troll posts mate. That's the best thing to do.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Just report flame bait and troll posts mate. That's the best thing to do.



Woah no..the last thing I want is the mod for cleaning up this thread. Last time I wrote a big as$ post addressing the haters, was gone as soon as the mod entered.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Can't comment about that until I play, may be sometime in the future. But majority of my friends(lot of non ND fans) said the game's AI is terrific, better than most of the AAA games out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Are people supposed to take that as a fact, or just your opinion? coz we can end it here without having the mods clean this thread up.



Being terrific doesn't mean it works as advertised.

Do you know what a cheap emotional hook means? I want to know what you understand by that, because it is this understanding which seems to be the point of contention.



Spoiler



Cheap emotional hook means that a storywriter can quickly get his audience involved emotionally in a game without worrying too much about character development. It happens in a lot of media (FullMetal Alchemist, anyone?)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Being terrific doesn't mean it works as advertised.



Never said I disagree, I am against false advertising too, but I can't comment on it until I play it, so wait for that 



Extreme Gamer said:


> Do you know what a cheap emotional hook means? I want to know what you understand by that, because it is this understanding which seems to be the point of contention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was some nice attempt to outsmart somebody, anyway, again..*Are people supposed to take that as a fact, or just your opinion?*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Never said I disagree, I am against false advertising too, but I can't comment on it until I play it, so wait for that



I'll look forward to it 

I'm agreeing with Dead5 after playing the game myself.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'll look forward to it
> 
> I'm agreeing with Dead5 after playing the game myself.



Didn't you also say that you gave up on the game after sometime..clumsy controls, etc?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I don't see a discrete GPU in your siggy. If you don't have a decent discrete gpu, then things like this are bound to happen. TR is *very demanding and a nightmare for igp's like hd 2500.*



TresFX is a resource hog...will drop the FPS by large amount need a high end GPU for awesome eye candy


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Didn't you also say that you gave up on the game after sometime..clumsy controls, etc?



Yeah, but not clumsy controls- clunky controls. They are two different things. About halfway through. I didn't give up, I just wasn't enjoying myself so I returned it to my friend.



cyborg47 said:


> That was some nice attempt to outsmart somebody, anyway, again..*Are people supposed to take that as a fact, or just your opinion?*



That is a fact. The meaning of cheap emotional hook is quite clear in the spoilers.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yeah. *About halfway through*. I didn't give up, I just wasn't enjoying myself so I returned it to my friend.



Which makes your comment on the story being a cheap emotional hook, irrelevant?



Extreme Gamer said:


> That is a fact. The meaning of cheap emotional hook is quite clear in the spoilers.



Fair enough 
Though its funny how the 90% of the gaming world disagrees with you


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Which makes your comment on the story being a cheap emotional hook, irrelevant?



No. Never said the story is a cheap emotional hook btw. I said it relies on them. Idk why you're making small but very apparent changes to what I state and trying to throw me off-balance. That will not work, mate.



cyborg47 said:


> Fair enough
> Though its funny how the 90% of the gaming world disagrees with you



Didn't the world say that they found the game emotionally involving? IDK what you're trying to get at.

Cheap emotional hooks are a part of the storytelling, not the gaming.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No. Never said the story is a cheap emotional hook btw. I said it relies on them. Idk why you're making small but very apparent changes to what I state and trying to throw me off-balance. That will not work, mate.



Oh sorry about that, didn't occur to me that people would take that wrong...here's a fix.

"Which makes your comment on the story relying on a cheap emotional hook, irrelevant?



Extreme Gamer said:


> Didn't the world say that they found the game emotionally involving? IDK what you're trying to get at.



Gaming world*, Idk why you're making small but very apparent changes to what I state and trying to throw me off-balance.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Cheap emotional hooks are a part of the storytelling, not the gaming.



Awkward statements like these are what piss people off on the internet, add the word 'opinion' before them, makes them better


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh sorry about that, didn't occur to me that people would take that wrong...here's a fix.
> 
> "Which makes your comment on the story relying on a cheap emotional hook, irrelevant?
> 
> ...



No it does not.

So you're saying the gaming world did not find the game emotionally involving? Really?And I obviously spoke within context so instead of trying to change the point, reply directly.

Erm what? So you're saying the emotional aspects occur randomly, no story needed? lolwut? This isn't an opinion, it's a fact.

Let us continue in The Last of Us thread, because this is about Tomb Raider.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No it does not.
> 
> So you're saying the gaming world did not find the game emotionally involving? Really?And I obviously spoke within context so instead of trying to change the point, reply directly.
> 
> ...



Finally! yay


----------



## Cilus (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer and Cyborg, do want me delete all the posts in last three pages apart from three or four? If not then please stop.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Um no, you got me wrong. I meant, that the gaming world(critics and users' opinions) disagrees with your opinion that LoU's story relies on a cheap emotional hook. They all love it, duh!



Cilus said:


> Extreme Gamer and Cyborg, do want me delete all the posts in last three pages apart from three or four? If not then please stop.



Nah, why don't you move those posts to the Last of Us thread, which would be great.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yeah I can't argue with people who fail to comprehend simple posts and then pretend to be all holy and saintly as if they weren't mistaken



Dude.. I dint even start an argument and was just stating my opinion.. And you couldn't even understand it.. I never intended to continue unlike you and don't even need someone to tell me to stop (when I never started), unlike u. 

so don't drag it and start calling names.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

Cilus I'll stop here. I'm going to send him a PM.


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sir,This is the Internet.People come here to *FIGHT*."Okey,I respect your opinion & you respect mine" does not work here.Taking a neutral stance on any topic discussed on a forum does not work.Even if you take a neutral stance,The fight goes on,No one listens to you.
> Oh and BTW like cyborg said,I was just joking
> *And it seems to be Dead5's habit to bash AAA games which don't seem to be available on a Nintendo platform.*
> 
> Enough OT from me


*When did he bash this game? Not even once.* Is your post even necessary in this thread?



dead5 said:


> Thanks. I play this a bit more before deciding whether continue or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just google up how good of a game Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess is, and dead5 was infact praising this game.

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess for Wii Reviews - Metacritic

The only person who understood everything here ranted, and rightly so after seeing people picking on someone who never said anything negative about this game.



darkv0id said:


> I must say, I'm amazed at the vitriolic responses that Dead5 gets for simply asking others their opinion and expressing his own. It's funny seeing how insecure some people (not necessarily the ones posting in thread) become when someone does not agree with popular opinion. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, as long as that opinion does not clash with mine, right guys?
> 
> Was it really so necessary to bring up Nintendo when he was simply asking if a game has certain elements present or not? Did he say something along the lines of "I'm sure dis gaeme is gonna be $hit, N1ntend0 da best 4evar!". NO. He simply asked if Tomb Raider had certain gameplay elements, and Vickybat gave a simple answer. It should have ended there. But ad-hominem is sooo fun, right guys?
> 
> ...


A true observation, I must say.

cyborg47 is off for de-railing this thread. CommanderShawnzer on the other hand only made a fool of himself, so he's still here.



vickybat said:


> Absolutely seconded.


Since you chose to post in this thread, now even you think dead5 was bashing this game? 

God damn.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 3, 2013)

To add to what ico said, the *only* game I criticized in this thread was a Nintendo first party title. 



> annoying, unnecessary, bloated filler material like the Twilight Realm in Twilight Princess


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2013)

ico said:


> Since you chose to post in this thread, now even you think dead5 was bashing this game? God damn.



My reply wasn't in to the context of this particular thread but in general.



Zangetsu said:


> TresFX is a resource hog...will drop the FPS by large amount need a high end GPU for awesome eye candy



I didn't even considered tressFX.  Running the game with tressFX enabled in an IGP ( that too intel hd 4000) is like watching a photo slide show ( even slower) .
Yeah, a good GPU is definitely needed.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah TressFX takes a hell lot of resources, without it you can easily get a large boost in FPS. But damn its looks so great that I can't even think to turn it off.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> It happens in specific game segments where overall rendering takes a toll on weak GPU. FPS is never constant. There are crests and troughs in the graph.
> There is such a segment towards the end level.
> 
> Buy a decent gpu mate. TR looks jaw dropping in high settings.



hmm borrowing gtx 780 from frnd for a few days lets c the graphic change any suggestion on settings???


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> hmm borrowing gtx 780 from frnd for a few days lets c the graphic change any suggestion on settings???



Quite simple. Set everything to max and play the game.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> A *"YES"* to all of your questions.



Choose which one this post falls under:

1. Lies
2. Damned Lies
3. Statistics

I'm personally leaning towards 2.

The game's platforming doesn't move away from the semi-automated uncharted style platforming at all, the optional tombs don't get any larger and the QTEs are certainly not toned down. In fact they introduced new annoying QTEs after you get the rope.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

@dead5: have u completed this game?
if yes then give it a rating based on +ve & -ve points


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 17, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Choose which one this post falls under:
> 
> 1. Lies
> 2. Damned Lies
> ...



Offtopic:- Where are you from? Japan/China/Korea?? This is really off-topic, but I am curious.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not through entirely but so far I'd give this a 7.5 or 8.

+Environment Design
+Level Design
+Character Models
+Well done foliage
+Brilliant Sound Design
+RPG elements like the XP system
+Amazing Lighting
+Pacing
+Responsive Controls
+Burning Temple
+Weapon Response
+Boss Fights
±Music
±Story
±Character Development
-****ing QTEs
-Too much automation. FFS they even automated taking cover.
-Coming off the classic trilogy, optional tombs were disappointing
-Exploration is largely meaningless
-Lack of actual puzzle solving

Over all, it is a good but highly forgettable experience with no replay value.



arijitsinha said:


> Offtopic:- Where are you from? Japan/China/Korea?? This is really off-topic, but I am curious.



PNF-404


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 6, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm...so finding GPS cache & relics was time consuming and also the challenges (mine-sweeper challenge took most of my time...hard to find).
> 
> I bet u didn't find the 5th flag of previous inhabitants...even the mushrooms & sun-killer are challenging had to roam every corner to find those
> 
> but still can't make out where is 2% left



Did you upgrade all your weapons (found all parts?)

Did you ACTIVATE ALL THE CAMPS? You might have missed a few?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Did you upgrade all your weapons (found all parts?)
> 
> Did you ACTIVATE ALL THE CAMPS? You might have missed a few?



AFAIR i upgraded all weapons & camps
the only 2% is some cutscene activation I think


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Did you upgrade all your weapons (found all parts?)
> 
> Did you ACTIVATE ALL THE CAMPS? You might have missed a few?



Yes I had upgraded all the weapons and as I didn't completed the game so didn't activated all the camps.


----------

